# Official RAW Discussion 19/9



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't know if wwe.com has a preview these days, but I couldn't find one. However, I will give it my best shot:

Last night, Night of Champions left us feeling like Jeff Hardy at Victory Road. What's going to happen in the aftermath? Let's only hope Russo's not booking this show, unlike the aforementioned Victory Road. What we do know is that John Cena is the WWE Champion, and for some reason, Hugh Jackman will be on RAW.

Discuss.​


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Awesome! I'm looking forward to the swerve within the swerve directed from the first swerve linked to the third swerve.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Del Rio will ask for a rematch, CM Punk and Triple H weekly promo with it resulting in a rematch at HIAC and all the other filler we get every week.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Waiting to see why Johnny Ace wanted HHH to lose...and the feud between him and HHH.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

BkB Hulk said:


> Last night, Night of Champions left us feeling like Jeff Hardy at Victory Road.


:lmao


i hope Raw is good tonight, really waiting for explanation to the last nights main event clusterf***. Also looking forward Cena`s "Chimp is here!"/champ promo :gun:


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Johnny Ace has been texting frequently (to Nash possibly) and they aren't hiding it what so ever, so I wonder if HHH is going to do something about that.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH will be pissed at Johnny...he didn't let the ref get in when Trips was pinning...but when Punk was pinning Johnny rushed the ref in there.

Fuck off Johnny, Trips better fucking kill him.


----------



## GenericUsername (Jul 20, 2011)

The show will kick off with one of those promos that start in the crowd as the superstar/s (my money's on Awesome Truth) make their way down to the ring. I'm calling it (and willing to eat some humble pie this time tomorrow). Also, Orton will destroy JTG or another random heel.

EDIT: Hugh Jackman will more out of place than usual for a guest host, considering how "big" (as in terms of how many questions need to be answered) this RAW is.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Awesome! I'm looking forward to the swerve within the swerve directed from the first swerve linked to the third swerve.


Me too

Repped.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Awesome! I'm looking forward to the swerve within the swerve directed from the first swerve linked to the third swerve.


Not enough swerves.

And I didn't even make the thread this week. SWERVE.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

How does a normal PPV compare to a shitty PPV with a 1 minute main event featuring a drugged champion?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

At least the main event lasted 30x the time limit than Victory Road's.

I'll be watching as always but there better be some damn explanations from last night. That shit was Russo at it's finest.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Trips to open the show and call out Ace/Nash/Awesome Truth because they all tried to fuck him over last night. I think this is a good start lol.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

i really hope trips turns heel cause they are making it seem as he is the one whos being screwed and attacked from everywhere


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jethro said:


> How does a normal PPV compare to a shitty PPV with a 1 minute main event featuring a drugged champion?


I'm not sure, but you're the first one making an actual comparison between the events, so you tell me. Either that, or reread the first post.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

The clusterf&ck continues...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Johnny Ace eats a pedigree tonight. 

Its pretty sad that this time last month the WWE Title felt like the biggest thing in the world and now its like......I don't even give enough of a fuck to make a comparison to anything.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Johnny Ace actually sent the text to Hugh Jackman last night but Nash took him out and saw the text. :side:

Hoping for some good explanations.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

In b4 all rematches from last night.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Lastier said:


> In b4 all rematches from last night.


I wouldn't mind a redo with 100% better booking.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't really see what was just so fucking confusing to people about the main event last night. Maybe if you were a little kid/mark, you would find it confusing, but smarks should easily be able to put two and two together.

- Laurinaitis wants to be COO, hence why he had Nash interfere and try to cost HHH the match, with Nash already pissed at HHH for firing him.

- Miz and Truth want HHH out of the COO position as well, but also wanted it to be thanks to them instead of Punk, hence why they attacked Punk and Truth pulled Punk off of the cover when he was about to win with the GTS.

Anyway, really looking forward to tonight.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> I don't really see what was just so fucking confusing to people about the main event last night. Maybe if you were a little kid/mark, you would find it confusing, but smarks should easily be able to put two and two together.
> 
> - Laurinaitis wants to be COO, hence why he had Nash interfere and try to cost HHH the match, with Nash already pissed at HHH for firing him.
> 
> ...


Exactly.

Some people really are thick as shit lol.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Huganomics said:


> I don't really see what was just so fucking confusing to people about the main event last night. Maybe if you were a little kid/mark, you would find it confusing, but smarks should easily be able to put two and two together.
> 
> - Laurinaitis wants to be COO, hence why he had Nash interfere and try to cost HHH the match, with Nash already pissed at HHH for firing him.
> 
> ...


I didn't find the run-ins cofusing really, though i think R-Truth pulling Punk off HHH had more to do with him being an idiot/maniac. What i don't get at all is why they gave HHH the same sort of booking they gave The Rock & SCSA during the AE last night (IE Having about 5 people trying to make sure they don't win and still coming out victorious). Plus, the stuff with Johnny Ace & Kevin Nash trying to screw HHH makes it clear that HHH wasn't behind it all, which just makes Punk ultimtely look like a big whinger who's been making unfounded complaints and somebody who can't back his boasts of being the "Best in the World" in the ring. Even if they did want HHH to win and stay face, couldn't they have at least had Punk be the one to take out Nash instead of HHH? They just made HHH look a million times stronger then he could possibly need to


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

A lot of people on here want to feel like super smart marks. When they are proved wrong they get mad as shit.
People are mad because they got swerved.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

WWE get one more chance, and that's only because Hugh Jackman is on this RAW and I fucking love Hugh Jackman. They've failed spectacularly so far, and if I'm disappointed again I'm stopping watching until the Rumble. This shit should not feel like a chore.

On a more light hearted note...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

kennedy=god said:


> I didn't find the run-ins cofusing really, though i think R-Truth pulling Punk off HHH had more to do with him being an idiot/maniac. What i don't get at all is why they gave HHH the same sort of booking they gave The Rock & SCSA during the AE last night (IE Having about 5 people trying to make sure they don't win and still coming out victorious). Plus, the stuff with Johnny Ace & Kevin Nash trying to screw HHH makes it clear that HHH wasn't behind it all, which just makes Punk ultimtely look like a big whinger who's been making unfounded complaints and somebody who can't back his boasts of being the "Best in the World" in the ring. Even if they did want HHH to win and stay face, couldn't they have at least had Punk be the one to take out Nash instead of HHH? They just made HHH look a million times stronger then he could possibly need to


I don't know either, but I'm intrigued to find out where they'll go with it.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

This RAW is going to be dump


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Gresty said:


> This RAW is going to be dump


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

TheWFEffect said:


>


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until Raw start


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

How do you not know when RAW starts by now? The fuck?


----------



## a4597994 (Sep 19, 2011)

gunna be a gud show cant wait


----------



## NikNik (Sep 19, 2011)

what time does 2 and a half men come on tonight


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh shit, just realized that they're competing with MNF AND the 2 1/2 Men premiere tonight. :lmao I hope they don't have their expectations high at all for the ratings.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Predict the amount of forum crashes tonight, I'm going for 5+


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start


He asks this question EVERY SINGE FUCKING WEEK. He's trolling people.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

But even then, that's just being retarded.

Isn't Charlie Sheen's roast tonight? Might have to switch between the two.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Kayfabe Miz and R-Truth are going to get screwed, because they attacked HHH.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I hope they announce that they are having a 6 man HIAC match for the WWE Championship @ HIAC


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

They have a lot of explaining to do. Or at least they should do a lot of explaining.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Man, this Punk/HHH/Nash/Laurenitis storyline has gone nowhere. We all know Laurenitis called in Nash. That was obvious from the getgo. This isn't slow burning. It's frozen in time. Something huge has to happen tonight or I'm going to give up on the storyline.


----------



## a4597994 (Sep 19, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> Man, this Punk/HHH/Nash/Laurenitis storyline has gone nowhere. We all know Laurenitis called in Nash. That was obvious from the getgo. This isn't slow burning. It's frozen in time. Something huge has to happen tonight or I'm going to give up on the storyline.


dont give up you gotta give it time to develop first. Rome wasn't built in a day


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Im actually really pumped for RAW. Unlike a lot of you, I enjoyed last night's PPV minus the diva's match and cena winning (but what the fuck ever, I'm done complaining about Cena at this point). I thought the main event was awesome, and Awesome Truth running in fits well with their conspiracy angle. Them declaring a conspiracy doesn't hold water if they don't attack the COO at some point, makes sense that it would be in a match that could cost him is position. I dont want Hugh Jackman on my fuckin TV though...


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

2 weeks till HIAC, they better get some build in ASAP. Fuck the fillers.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Whit what i saw last night, I expect a really bad Raw tonight.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

NOT HUGH JACKMAN!!!!!!!!!!











So much needs answered from last night, one of which would be why did Truth break up Punk's pin when he came out to attack HHH?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

who gives a shit about hugh jackman i thought they ended this guest host crap


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

a4597994 said:


> dont give up you gotta give it time to develop first. Rome wasn't built in a day


You realize WWE is booking this on the fly, right?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

metr0man said:


> You realize WWE is booking this on the fly, right?


Not true at all. What are your resources? Sure things change every day, but the overall theme of the feud is planned for months in advance. They've stated in several interviews that they have a long-term booking philosophy, but it's hard to abide by that in this business with injuries and other factors constantly popping up.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm expecting Nash to be rehired by Johnny Ace...


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Sheamus*

I hope del Rio does something epic on Raw today i also hope ziggler gets a proper beat down booking him too win was stupid stupid


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> Man, this Punk/HHH/Nash/Laurenitis storyline has gone nowhere.* We all know Laurenitis called in Nash*. That was obvious from the getgo. This isn't slow burning. It's frozen in time. Something huge has to happen tonight or I'm going to give up on the storyline.


Um...no we didn't.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I think the previews to RAW should be done this way from now on. :lmao


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Kevin Nash won't appear tonight, he's fucked from last night give him a month


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Um...no we didn't.


LOL he was sending a text right in front off the camera during the triple h punk match what you think he was texting his mommy 

''Yay mommy on finally on tv '' :lmao of course he text nash last night


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Forget the Two And A Half Men Premiere, Charlie Sheen FTW! And yeah, his roast is on tonight. 
I wish they would have made it the same time as the season premiere, would've been epic!
For old times sake:

Charlie Sheen is the F'N Man!
He's an F-18 High Priest Vatican Assassin Warlock Rockstar from Mars who doesn't sleep (he waits) with a
10,000 year old brain, boogers of a 7 year old, magic & poetry in his fingertips, fire breathing fists, Adonis DNA, TIGER BLOOD,
and has the natural ability to WIN with a 100% success rate!
DO THE MATH! If you can't process it you're a LOSER, DUH!
*Death*
It's for fools & amateurs!
Go back to your Troll Hole!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Cole Phelps said:


> LOL he was sending a text right in front off the camera during the triple h punk match what you think he was texting his mommy
> 
> ''Yay mommy on finally on tv '' :lmao of course he text nash last night


If WWE is smart, then yes. Misdirection.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

1Hr ??


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole Phelps said:


> LOL he was sending a text right in front off the camera during the triple h punk match what you think he was texting his mommy
> 
> ''Yay mommy on finally on tv '' :lmao of course he text nash last night


I think the poster I was replying to was referencing SummerSlam and if we knew that John Laurinaitis called in Nash for that, not last night.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Forget the Two And A Half Men Premiere, Charlie Sheen FTW! And yeah, his roast is on tonight.
> I wish they would have made it the same time as the season premiere, would've been epic!
> For old times sake:
> 
> ...



i'm glad i live in australia i get to watch raw in an hour, go and play golf go out drinking and get home intime for two and a half men i cant fucking wait i hope raws half as epic as two and a half men will be tonight

i can't believe charlie wont be on tv anymore it fucking sucks i love that guy like fanboys on here love punk.......well maybe not that much lol but you get the idea


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Nimbus said:


> 1Hr ??


4


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

It's hard to get excited for Raw when it's been pretty mediocre lately, but I'm interested to see the fallout from NoC nonetheless. I'm not sure why HIAC is only 2 weeks away; that leaves hardly any time for build-up.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

This shit better be good tonight!

Be loyal and throw Two and a Half men on record!


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Hopefully it will continue the trend where a shit PPV is followed by a good Raw.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Are we still on crappy super raws with smackdown crossovers?


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Packed house here in Cleveland tonight. Loud crowd for Superstars even
And, of course, punk shirts as far as the eye can see. Surprisingly not as many Miz shirts as I thought I would see


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

That text went through fast. They must be on Verizon


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Lastier said:


> In b4 all rematches from last night.


Nah, that's in two weeks at Hell in a Cell.


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

jaybyrd18 said:


> Packed house here in Cleveland tonight. Loud crowd for Superstars even
> And, of course, punk shirts as far as the eye can see. Surprisingly not as many Miz shirts as I thought I would see


So are you anticipating a hot Raw crowd? Nothing worse then some of the dud crowds we've had.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i just got a great idea from a chatbox on a stream why doesn't del rio come out and cry infront of the live crowd and say stuff like ''all i wanted to do was to be your champion'' i just wanted you people to think i was cool'' it would be an epic way to turn him face and get people on his side i'd love it


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ain't that christians gimmick


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

DDP vs Sting on WWE Vintage


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Loud cm punk chants already


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

ughhhhh Raw or Charlie Sheen Roast ???


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can't wait for an overbooked mess of Raw.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Trips better open up the show and Pedigree everything in sight, including CM Punk.

TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ejc8710 said:


> ughhhhh Raw or Charlie Sheen Roast ???


The Roast doesn't start for another hour.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

who will come out first


whats charlie sheens roast has he got a new show


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Cole Phelps said:


> who will come out first



Mark Henry


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, I see for some of the reactions on the board, you might be needing this at some point.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

does anyone want to make a bet with me for credits


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ooooohhh NCIS, how I despise you so!
Go choke yourself!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I came to see Wolverine.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Will watch the opening segment then go to bed, ive got to be up in 6 hours


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Ooooohhh NCIS, how I despise you so!
> Go choke yourself!


How dare you despise the awesomeness of Mark Harmon


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

here we go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Fuck I forgot about Hugh Jackman... WHY? WHY? WHY? LET PUNK OPEN THE SHOW DAMNIT!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we gooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I hope to god that Punk comes out and punks out Cena for being the champion.....AGAIN....


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

here it is!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG ITS STARTING


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

virus21 said:


> How dare you despise the awesomeness of Mark Harmon


Sorry, it's just my relationship with that show. 
I always catch the last five minutes every Monday. :lmao


Alright, LET'S DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!
HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

im looking forward to this


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Cena, opening segment in 3..2...1...

Or not XD


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Can't wait for an overbooked mess of Raw.


This is an Attitude Era post lol


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

opening segment time....wonder who's gonna open the show?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Michael Cole's voice is back


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Regain my trust, WWE. I dare you.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

cole got his voice back...damn


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Yuss it's punk


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Great, piece of shit Punk to open...hopefully Trips comes out and kicks his ass again.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Tonight on Raw...Hugh Jackman....okay who cares.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

glad Punk is opening the show...


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk! Here we fucking goooooooo!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

nice pop for punk


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Ohhhh, lame limping


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am so glad that they are bringing guest stars back. That is sarcasm.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

OH SNAP!

I just remembered I'm going to RAW next week! 
Hopefully a great build happens for it being the one before HIAC.

Awww, Cole is healthy. 
PUNK TO START, GET IT!
Look Cena.......that's called.......selling....s-e-l-l-i-n-g.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Punk is the first person to sell a brutal match in such a long time lol.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Great pop for Punk!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Punk!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

See that is how you sell a beating

(I am taking to you Super Cena)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

cole has his voice back damn it


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Good, boo that mother fucker.

TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

lol, a "new" champion.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

PUNKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I swear it's a sea of red out there today lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> cole has his voice back damn it


Yep. Get the sniper rifle


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He's wrestling with impaired vision. Unsafe.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

he can't sit indian style....damn


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't think their mics were cut off. :lmao


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

ECW 2006 good times


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Get the fucking point! Geeze!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Am i hearing boos for Punk?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

CM Punk joining the conspiracy!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

nice pop for Trips


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Conspiracies everywhere!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Jesus Punk has to be the most whiney wrestler of all time....


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Triple H you just couldn't leave well enough alone could you???


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Good Pop!

"I was not done!"


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

I was not done XD


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that drawing of HHH was a sweet ass sign!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Did JR just turn heel and boo hoo punk?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I always love how Punk refuses to stop talking just because someone's interrupting. Why would _anyone_?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Now THAT'S a mother fucking pop.

And Punk, SHUT..THE..FUCK. UP. You NEVER interrupt HHH's entrance you mother FUCKING PIECE OF GODDAMN SHIT.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

CM Punk joining the Conspiracy?!?


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Trips is here! Also, Punk talking about a conspiracy?.... *__*


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

For fuck's sake.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

anyone else hear that music skip? lol audio guy just got future endeavored


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

in before Miz/Truth vs HHH/Punk tag team match


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

speed it up hunter


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mr. H's not selling the exact same match that Punk was in:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

HA HA CM Punk was about to say something he wasn't supposed too


----------



## linkintpark (Apr 28, 2008)

Punk is battered and bruised, HHH has not a mark on him. Sigh.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Falkono said:


> Jesus Punk has to be the most whiney wrestler of all time....


I think Christian Pre-TNA and Heel Trish got him beat


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

hhh's wedding ring is iced out like a motherfucker


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

JDman said:


> Now THAT'S a mother fucking pop.
> 
> And Punk, SHUT..THE..FUCK. UP. You NEVER interrupt HHH's entrance you mother FUCKING PIECE OF GODDAMN SHIT.


dude, seriously. Calm the fuck down, it's just a storyline.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I love this fucking crowd.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh, they're counting that as the 10th?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRR


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

cena sucks


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

triple threat hell in a cell


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Triple threat HIAC. Nice.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Holy shit, the crowd is fucking HOT.

HELL YEAH, Cena/Del Rio/Punk. Awesome.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I Star Colt sign. Awesome. Also, nice HiaC main event.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh shit, that's gonna be sick!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Did not expect that.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

virus21 said:


> I think Christian Pre-TNA and Heel Trish got him beat


At least Christian was always entertaining...


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

JDman said:


> Now THAT'S a mother fucking pop.
> 
> And Punk, SHUT..THE..FUCK. UP. You NEVER interrupt HHH's entrance you mother FUCKING PIECE OF GODDAMN SHIT.


You done licking HHH balls ?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

3 way HIAC (Y)


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

Who called it, saw this last week, someone called a Trip threat at HIAC


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

triple threat HIAC...I can dig it


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Trips had NOTHING to do with all of this. Of course.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TRIPLE THREAT!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Holy shit, the crowd is fucking HOT.


The one in Canada was too......at first


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I hate Triple H, god help me I do.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

oh shit hhh is ready for round 2.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH is THE FUCKING MAN.

BOO's FOR PUNK 
MORE CHEERS FOR HHH

That's a crowd.

THATS A CROWD

TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H!
FUCK OFF PUNK! FUCK OFF PUNK!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

CM Punk has a hurt neck but he's moving his neck. Kayfabe lives!


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Triple Threat should be a good match


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh god. Trips and Punk are on the same page?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

AKA VINCEEEEEE


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

What if Cena knew he couldn't beat Punk so he got Nash to stick Punk so ADR could cash in so Cena could get an easy win for his 10th title?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

LARYNGITIS!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

FUNKMAN!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

JOHN LARYNGITIS


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Johnny Ace!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Vince Russo mark 2.....


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Ughhh Johnny Laryngitis


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This has turned into a Russo angle. And I mean that in a bad way.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

GET THIS FUCKING BOZO OFF TV NOW. Johhny Ace is a fucking disaster.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Johnny Ace.
That voice:lmao:lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Punk vs. Cena vs. Del Rio triple threat at HIAC. Spoiler alert: Cena wins.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

John Laryngitis!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Johnny Ace's voice is terrible


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Panther said:


> What if Cena knew he couldn't beat Punk so he got Nash to stick Punk so ADR could cash in so Cena could get an easy win for his 10th title?


I made a thread about this not too long ago. I was criticized for it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''You had Kevin Nash text himself!'' How stupid does that sound?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And not a single fuck is given about Pussy Monster Sr.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Trips/Punk tag match ME tonight...in some way


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"I don't know where all this is going."

Amen, Trips. Amen.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ace is a pussy


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Just in case any one wasn't sure of Laryngitis' position in the company, he's the Executive Vice President of Talent Relations don't you know.

LOL at "you're fired."


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Vince removes the hood

"It's me Punk! It's me Punk, it was me all along"


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Epic fail by Ace!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mr. Future Endeavored gimmick has officially begun!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow you can't fire Punk


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Quickest firing/rehiring ever.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao Laurinaitis is brilliant.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh god. XDD what the fuck is this even.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What the clusterfuck? Who forgot their lines? The hell? Huh?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

"ZOMG RUSSO!!!!!111111"

The reaction WF has when an angle isn't as simple as can be.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Are we going to get Angry Trips?

YOURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRE FIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRED


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

lol bringing the "future endeavored" to Raw...Lauranitis gunna get fired tonight


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Johnny Ace and Kevin Nash Vs. HHH and CM Punk in a TAG TEAM MATCH. Book it, Teddy Long.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Someones gonna get got fired, TONIGHT!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is just........ so much steam lost... at least Punk has a title match if that holds...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

HHH fucked up his lines! GET HIM!

Oh wait, he's not Cena...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Trips will get to the bottom of it..


and JD will get to the bottom of Trips


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this angle gets worse every week.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JDman said:


> HHH is THE FUCKING MAN.
> 
> BOO's FOR PUNK
> MORE CHEERS FOR HHH
> ...


Are you... okay? Don't burst a blood vessel, dude. Calm down.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

"I'm gonna get to the bottom it... of it*"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

EDIT: Ooops, wrong thread. 


So yeah, who is getting fired?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Barrett and Christian tag team? fucking awesome


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm surprised Teddy Long didn't set that 8 man matchup himself. :O


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

For some reason I'm just not interested in that super tag match.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Stupid tag-match incoming...


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

8 man tag match.

I wonder who booked this.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

pewpewpew said:


> Vince removes the hood
> 
> "It's me Punk! It was me all along"


"Ahhhh Son of a Bitch!"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LOL at Christian's team. Otunga and McGillishitty? It's essentially a 4 on 2


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

4/8ths of that was Nexus


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Nothing special will happen tonight.... its a celebrity guest star night so it ends with Hugh Jackman and Cena posing after a superCena win


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Liniert said:


> Barrett and Christian tag team? fucking awesome


With Otunga and Mc-howeveryouspellthatname (ugh), Sheamus' team is winning


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Good God my dick is so hard after that.

TONIGHT, SOMEONE'S GETTIN FIRED.

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TRIPLE H IS THE MAN, FIRE JOHNNY ACE AND PEDIGREE PUNK TO CLOSE THE SHOW. FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Nexus reunion right dere.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

When are Christian/Barrett going to become an official tag team? This is three times in two weeks they've been grouped up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's unfortunate how sloppy this storyline is. Wow.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

An 8 man tag match, you say?

You mean, just like the one we had TWO FUCKING WEEKS AGO?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

"THE GREAT WHITE" SHEASMUS needs to kick everyones ass for 98% of the time in this 8 man tag match


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Mcgillotunga and Barrtrian vs Air Boom and Shabriel?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*L.L. Cool Johnny was Mr Smooth out there and lol at Punk pulling a Cena... I laughed out loud at that.*


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

"I'll get to the bottom of all this."










Yeah, I'm staying up now.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

What I'd like to know is when will a bunch of former World Champions get a proper direction and place on the card?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

JDman said:


> Good God my dick is so hard after that.
> 
> TONIGHT, SOMEONE'S GETTIN FIRED.
> 
> FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TRIPLE H IS THE MAN, FIRE JOHNNY ACE AND PEDIGREE PUNK TO CLOSE THE SHOW. FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I thought gimmick posters weren't allowed


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

slightlyoriginal said:


> I'm surprised Teddy Long didn't set that 8 man matchup himself. :O


_Now hold on a minute, playas. I know this isn't mah show, but I just couldn't help myself._

And somehow Cristen or De Undahtaker would make an appearance in said tag match.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

dynamite452 said:


> With Otunga and Mc-howeveryouspellthatname (ugh), Sheamus' team is winning


Ah, i thought it was 2 v 2 v 2 v 2


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The 8 man tag match is an excuse to make Sheamus look even more super.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

JDman said:


> Good God my dick is so hard after that.
> 
> TONIGHT, SOMEONE'S GETTIN FIRED.
> 
> FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TRIPLE H IS THE MAN, FIRE JOHNNY ACE AND PEDIGREE PUNK TO CLOSE THE SHOW. FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Can someone please ban this fucktard already...


----------



## a4597994 (Sep 19, 2011)

do tag teams bring in more viewers?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Well that's it, no defending the complete loss of steam to this angle, if they'd had Punk beat HHH at HIAC it would've made some sense but this has now been fucked directly in the arse. Just some absolutely awful decisions made


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Christian needs to get a line of One More Match shirts.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

my ninja sheamus


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, an 8 man jobber entrance!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

I will change everything about my profile to Justin Bieber related stuff if this heel team wins.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

at least this match pretty much means we wont see King wrestle tonight


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Guys, im i allowed to say spoilers? the $%&&/ spanish announcers did it again.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Jobber entrance for both.

Let's go Christian/Sheamus and Air Boom.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> It's unfortunate how sloppy this storyline is. Wow.


In this metaphor, Torres is playing the role of WWE writers. The ball is the storyline, the goal is a satisfying conclusion.






SURE THING


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woah has there ever been this big of a Jobber Entrance before??? :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, Christian is stuck with those jobbers Otunga/McGillicutty.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I thought gimmick posters weren't allowed


It's not a gimmick bitch it's REAL FUCKING LIFE.

Every Monday Night Raw I sit here posting here watching the show as my sledgehammer rests across my lap and I wear my HHH underwear after I took a marker to the back of them to write HHH across it.

Don't make me post pictures. 

HHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Wasn't a huge fan of last nights booking, but tonight's show has some good that could come out of it. Decent opening segment, I still think Triple H should turn heel. Maybe at Hell in a Cell, he'll interfere and cost Punk the match, aligning himself with whomever is revealed to be behind the conspiracy that was referenced in the opening segment (probably McMahon, who will return and fire HHH perhaps?).


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

JDman said:


> Good God my dick is so hard after that.
> 
> TONIGHT, SOMEONE'S GETTIN FIRED.
> 
> FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TRIPLE H IS THE MAN, FIRE JOHNNY ACE AND PEDIGREE PUNK TO CLOSE THE SHOW. FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol, dude, you're trying too hard to be a troll. Just be more natural in your trolling, don't capitalize everything, don't make such unbelievable statements all the time, and you'll achieve your goal of being IWC Troll Champion.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Liniert said:


> Ah, i thought it was 2 v 2 v 2 v 2


Shoulda been to be honest... F this clusterfuck... Worse than last nights mess...


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice Nickelodeon tights, Bourne


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Go go focusing on tag division.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh God Airboom matching tights :lmao those look horrible


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Why is Mcgillicutty getting buried? There really isn't anything wrong with the guy.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Barrett in the ring. Instant jizz.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> In this metaphor, Torres is playing the role of WWE writers. The ball is the storyline, the goal is a satisfying conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliantly shoe-horned in.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Punk/Cena/Del Rio in the HIAC sounds great....Only problem is, we can call this from 5000 miles away...Cena's gonna win that dog shit, and he's gonna pose on top of the Cell with that goofy smile....GOD FORBID Cena holds the title for only 2 weeks, we can't have that happen now, can we? fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wonder who's gonna get the hot tag?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Even if there is a 0% chance I still always hope for the day Cena is fired.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Why is Mcgillicutty getting buried? There really isn't anything wrong with the guy.


But Otunga....


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Air Booms Pineapple & Lime Green colored attire


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> In this metaphor, Torres is playing the role of WWE writers. The ball is the storyline, the goal is a satisfying conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave El Nino alone. He's going through a rough time


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I hope the TWO MEN CONSPIRACY TRIP beat up some more refs tonight


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Ass Invader said:


> I wonder who's gonna get the hot tag?


Gabriel?


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

FELLA.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Got a feelin' Miz and Truth have a huge part to play in this main event scene..... Probably form alliance with Nash or Vince at this rate....


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

BOTCHTUNGA strikes again!:lmao


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

LET'S GO SHEAMUS!!!!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Dude Jerry is still shiting on Otunga and Michael


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

Mr Jennifer Hudson = Most charismatic man on the planet


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

WWF!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Did JR just say WWF? lol


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

TOO MANY LIMES


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

JR nearly just said WWF :lmao


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

OIL FOIGHT IM.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

LOL THEY CENSORED WWF


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Did JR just say WWF? :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, Otunga is scared of being hit by Sheamus. That's twice he's clearly whiffed a sell.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*I think JR just said the WWF and they censored him haha.*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Barrett appears to have forgiven Otunga and McGillicuntney for siding with Punk over him.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

oh god, I love that green Sheamus sign in the crowd!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

So Christian plays the same shitty heel against Sheamus and will put him over in 5+ matches???


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Otunga to job! lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

HIGH CROSS HIM!

Isn't it called the High Cross? Way to go, Cole


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sheamus needs gold


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Pointless match was pointless.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They HAVE to be airing this 5 seconds behind since they edited JR saying WWF.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sheamus dominates!!! OH YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*that finish setup takes far too long.*


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

JR said "WWF" lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love how the match turns into a battle royal and then everybody clears out and lets the finish happen even though it took Sheamus forever to set up.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

JDman is killing me.

XDXDXDXDXDXDXD.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

JR dropping the F bomb.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

"Great White"


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Well that didn't take long at all did it...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

You had to know the A Lister was going to a hot tag double finisher beatdown.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Sheamus is awesome. I love the fact he's playing a face but is still an absolute unstoppable bad ass.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> They HAVE to be airing this 5 seconds behind since they edited JR saying WWF.


Most live shows have a 5 second tape delay.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

I was hoping for a Airbourne or a 450


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lulz at the King of Kings podium :lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Why is Cole still burying Christian? That's two nights in a row.

And of course Team Sheamus wins. Otunga gets the pin. Obvious.


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

wwf ha ha


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Why couldn't Sheamus/Christian have been for the gold?


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Air Boom, lol, never been so irritated by a tag team _


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

gj del rio...nice foreshadowing there. It's a lock, McMahon is in the building tonight


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I hereby dub thee SuperSheamus! 


Before you give me red rep, this is a joke


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

ADR totally said "Hey Tool!"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

It's not long until the whole IWC starts hating Sheamus.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Christian needs to get a line of One More Match shirts.


This. Exactly.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Who wants to bet he ends up firing the Anonymous Raw GM.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Bubz said:


> Sheamus is awesome. I love the fact he's playing a face but is still an absolute unstoppable bad ass.


Randy Orton v2.0?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol at ADR acting like a little pansy. :lmao Well done.*


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Standing on my chair doing the HHH pose then my dog pushed my door open as my mom was walking by. 

FML.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If the IWC ever starts hating on Sheamus, I swear I will set fire to each and every one of you.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> In this metaphor, Torres is playing the role of WWE writers. The ball is the storyline, the goal is a satisfying conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO That's brilliant


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

Sheamus with the shovel lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Most live shows have a 5 second tape delay.


That's what I was thinking. 
I think it took into effect when the Superbowl incident happened with Janet.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Watch Triple H get fired tonight. Just watch.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

JDman said:


> Standing on my chair doing the HHH pose then my dog pushed my door open as my mom was walking by.
> 
> FML.


Your act is stale.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i hope they start the Ricardo is the brains angle soon


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"I am in love with the McDonald's girl"
#1 hit right dere!
Awwww Shucky Ducky....quack quack!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

JDman said:


> Standing on my chair doing the HHH pose then my dog pushed my door open as my mom was walking by.
> 
> FML.


You only have one option then, pedigree that biatch and do the crotch chop. Show her who the real COO is in her own damn house.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Fiasco said:


> Your act is stale.


...what act? 

And no HHH isn't getting fired. If he does I'm going to pedigree my cat off the deck.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh yeah that reminds who is going to be fire tonight?


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

I love how this site has tried to deliver malware to my machine twice in the last week. Seriously, between the ghetto malware and the fact that the database crashes when more than 4 people try to simultaneously post, why do you guys bother coming here? This forum is garbage. True story.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Daniel Bryan's theme is everywere tonight


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

RICARDO!!!!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Ricardo is a god amongst men.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Ricardo for El Presidente!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Here that. Grand theft auto is OK as long as you are John Cena. Thanks for the clarification King.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Striketeam said:


> Watch Triple H get fired tonight. Just watch.


Steph shows up and fires him from the boardroom and the bedroom


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo is not happy


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

That swag....


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> That's what I was thinking.
> I think it took into effect when the Superbowl incident happened with Janet.


And you would be correct. :agree:


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Jomo jobbing time


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

JOMO!!! Sweet!!!!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Monsoon4Ever said:


> I love how this site has tried to deliver malware to my machine twice in the last week. Seriously, between the ghetto malware and the fact that the database crashes when more than 4 people try to simultaneously post, why do you guys bother coming here? This forum is garbage. True story.


Then kindly fuck off


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Del rio's personal jobber


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

squash match...someone lemme know when ADR flattens morrison so i can switch back from MNF


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> Watch Triple H get fired tonight. Just watch.


Agreed


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

So he goes from losing the title to facing John Morrison....he should have just asked for his rematch tonight


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn it. They're going to make my boy Morrison job out to adr, aren't they?


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

i thinkj vince is in the building


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Striketeam said:


> Watch Triple H get fired tonight. Just watch.


thinking the same thing..


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Morrison has this in the bag.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Del Rio looks more serious than he's ever been. Uh oh, Morrison to eat a pin tonight.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Did King just say "WW"?? :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Time for JoMo to job more.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well, time for Morrison to imitate Melina again and get flat on his back.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

JoMo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Jobbing time


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Morrison is jobbing...again!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Burying JoMo again?!?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Jomo is here to get the 'job' done!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Jerry fucKing Lawler is obsessed with John Morrison's fucking entrance.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Even though he's a sack of shit, JDman is still one of the best posters in this site.

He brings in the lulz. FACT.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

And now let the incoming ridiculous Morrison hate begin


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> Steph shows up and fires him from the boardroom and the bedroom


steph as a single women (kayfabe) makes for AMAZING tv.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

rofl, cya


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL @ Morrison :lmao


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

lmao BURIED


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That was fast.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

edit: n/m


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

ADR the new bob backlund/christ benoit?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I support the squash of John Morrison


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Job Morrison


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Morrison=Buried


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao Holy Shit. Even by jobber standards that was bad.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

LMFAO that was what, 20 seconds?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Soooo Morrison will be gone soon then....


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

That was quick.

And epic LOL at Pissed Ricardo!!!!

I LOVE YOU RICARDO!!!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

JoMo, moar liek JOBMO AMIRITE.

Tapped in 90 seconds?

AHAHAHAHA.

I just went for a lame joke as the bell rang and he was already tapping lulz.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Berried!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

That match didn't even last a minute!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

That * FUCKING SWAG*


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Johb Morrison


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats some bullshit!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, JoMo can't even get a decent match.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

Baaaahahahahahah Morrison buried. Love it


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Morrison tapped so quickly. :lmao kind of sad, really.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Now can we all agree that Morrison is being buried?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow he finished Morrison off in record time! :lmao


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

What was that ? :S


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

did not last long :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow..:lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Rofl BERRIED


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

It lasted 20 seconds. Morrison is buried. LOL!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I got a new name for your fans, Morrison.

Jobbo's.*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> Punk/Cena/Del Rio in the HIAC sounds great....Only problem is, we can call this from 5000 miles away...Cena's gonna win that dog shit, and he's gonna pose on top of the Cell with that goofy smile....*GOD FORBID Cena holds the title for only 2 weeks, we can't have that happen now, can we? fpalm*


Yeah...


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Morrison LOL. Jobber and a half.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

It's like a couple of marks are running the show. Dammit man, when is John Morrion gonna finally win the big one!!!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Actually never mine JOMO GOT BERRIED


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Remember when JoMo was almost a main-eventer?


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

SQUASHED


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

lol that was quicker than I thought


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW! Wow! wow.:lmao:lmao:lmao

2 matches and a full promo in 33 mins.
What else are they going to do?? So much time.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Buried six feet under_


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

That was less than 60 seconds.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

JoMo is getting fired tonight.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Holy shit that movie looks amazing, can't wait to pick it up.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

TAKE THAT **** LOVERS. Next year he'll be a World Champion, rit? :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Morrison was megasuperduper buried wow.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

Hahahaha that was 30 seconds


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

del rio fucked morrison up


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

He squashed Morrison's bitch ass in not even two minutes. LMAO!


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

wtf


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why are they trying to push that dumb ass now that Cena has already made him a joke... seriously, fuck off with ADR... he is a failed project.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks like Morrison is getting the McIntrye treatment. That's why you don't stick your dick in crazy.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

GCA-FF said:


> And you would be correct. :agree:


Um, there's ALWAYS been a 5 or 7-second delay. Definitely before 2004.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Incoming Jomockery for the squash.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lol Raw is so bad already. The last thing we needed was a 20 squash match


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I for one am disappointed that happened to Morrison. I like him.


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol. I knew Morrison would lose. But I didn't think he would tap in 30 seconds like a bitch :lmao


----------



## jarvisowens (Mar 23, 2006)

Well there you have it Morrison is offically a jobber


----------



## TheMessenger921 (Aug 2, 2011)

two talentless hacks at it. worthless match :no:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Zack Ryder's dad is gunna be pissed.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE's INSIDE OUT: 

"AT Select Theaters Sept 9th"
"Available at Walmart Sept 27th"

Next?

"Buried with Atari's ET 6,0000 copies in the desert Oct 1st".


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

BERRIED!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

That should be Morrison's gimmick from here on out. Jobbing in less than a minute.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

orph avatar represents all Morrison's marks right now. LMAO


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Is ADR supposed to be credible now?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Tochdown Giants! 

They aren't playing very well today, but at least they're winning.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

as a morrison fan I ain't even mad.
Knew he was gonna job but fuck it give him 3minutes please


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Come on Raw pick it up


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Also how retarded did Del Rio look applying that "aggressive" armbar on Morrison


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I may be the only Morrison fan in this thread but I am proud to say I still am a fan.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

In less than 6 months, JoMo went from being in a WWE Title match on a PPV to jobbing in a half minute match.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Rodriguez: Alberto!
Roberts: John!
Rodriguez: ALBERTO.
Roberts: JOHN.
Rodriguez: *ALBERTO.*
Roberts: *JOHN.*
Rodriguez: ALBERTO!
Roberts: JOHN!
Rodriguez: ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Roberts: JEEEEAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
Rodriguez: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Roberts:AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
Rodriguez: DEL RIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
Roberts: CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Sky Sports just fucked up


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, this black screen is lasting longer than Jomo did.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Even Triple H is like "damn son, why'd you do him like that"? Sucks to be Morrison.


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

whats goign on with this sky


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

We want ryder chants during break


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WHAT THE FUCK HAPPEN TO SKY SPORTS


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Well done sky sports


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Sky Sports fucks up again!

Oh, it's back.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

as a Morrison fan, i loled


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

How many pages of these z0MG BERRIED BERRIED BERRY!!!!!!!! MAUHAHAHAHA!!!!!!11111 JOMO SUXXXXXXXXXXX11111 Crap?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

alexnvrmnd said:


> Um, there's ALWAYS been a 5 or 7-second delay. Definitely before 2004.


So they just let that play on National television without caring?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I may be the only Morrison fan in this thread but I am proud to say I still am a fan.


You're not alone!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

WOLVERINE!!!!


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

what did we miss:S ?


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Aussie Representing


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Splooooge.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The Miz is going to piss Hugh off in 3...2...1...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Get this over with!
I thought they were done with this crap!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

Wolverine MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fuck Wolverine selling his rock 'em sock 'em robots movies


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Yawn.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

HUUUUUGGGGGGGHHHHHH :lmao wtf was that


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Get this jabroni off my screen


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Hugh Jackman, we didn't want you in X-Men, and we don't want you here.

("We" might just be "I," but let me have this.)


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

a 'Hugh Jackman Sucks' sign :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Foightin' 'round the world!''

Oh wait, that's Russell Crowe. Same thing.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

provocative show as always 

i love this guy great actor


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

he ran the ropes better than some of the divas..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

what the fuck is WOLVERINE doing


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Crap I hope ADR and JOMO match wasn't ninety seconds for this oncoming bullshit.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

muppets > jackoff...lets get this shitty fucking segment over with


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Jackman almost ate it running the ropes, lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Hugh Jackman sucks sign :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Wolverine with the cheap pop


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

It's Wolverine !


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Perry Cox has turned the channel to Monday Night Football


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

His regular accent <<< his put on american accent.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Are they allowed to call him Wolverine or is the Benoit ban still in effect?


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Aussie Aussie Oie Oie


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I love the Hugh Jackman sucks sign.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Don't worry, BLAKEGRIFFIN. I'm a Morrison fan too. 

I just find it hilarious that they're trying to make Del Rio credible when he just lost the World Title. 

WHERE'S RICARDO, BTW?


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

There is nothing I care as little for than Hugh Jackman.


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Sin_Bias said:


> Is ADR supposed to be credible now?


They actually think people are going to take Del Rio seriously again. What a waste. Quite sad to be honest.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I've never been happier to see Vickie...


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Hold on, playa! for tonight's main event, we're gonna have.....Hugh Jackman tag teaming wih Dolph Ziggler in a match with....the Undertaka!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

GOOD GOD I WOULD FUCKING SMASH HER WET JUICY PUSSY ALL FUCKING NIGHT.

GOOD.

GOD.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

ive never welcomed the sound of Vickie's voice more than I am right now


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

He sounds a bit odd with his Australian accent.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like Vickie got an assful of ass.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh great..the segment gets worse now thanks to vickie.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

vickie is gonna eat him alive


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

pewpewpew said:


> Jackman almost ate it running the ropes, lol


Still better then Kelly Kelly.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Vicky no 
He is going get the claws out


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

MMN said:


> TAKE THAT **** LOVERS. Next year he'll be a World Champion, rit? :lmao


yes he will


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Dolph Turn face now. SAVE this segment.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't think even wolverine can survive the diseases floating around in the Bellas


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

UGH VICKIE!!!!!! I need to turn it down all the way.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Someone tell me when this horrid segment is over...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Guest stars always make me uncomfortable. They're almost always extremely awkward.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

I have to admit, I'd still tap her.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jackman flirting with Vickie. WTF! lol


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

well... excuuuuuuse me..... 

I lol'd.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Swag said:


> yes he will


TNA World Champ Maybe


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and the sad thing is he wife looks about as good as Vicki


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Hahahaha, he thinks he's Christian Bale, I love it.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Batman? jackman was never on batman.......poor dolph.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

this really isn't that bad


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

What's sad about the Morrison squash was Del Rio got absolutely no reaction at all. In fact most of the crowd had their "WTF" faces on. 

I'm really starting to mark for Ziggler too.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

GOOD GOD I WOULD FUCKING SMASH HER WET JUICY PUSSY ALL FUCKING NIGHT.

GOOD.

GOD...


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL'd, that was a good one


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

lol mason ryan stab


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Vickie nasty in person


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

No offence Mason Ryan :lmao


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

LOL MASON RYAN A ROBOT!!!!

Ziggler is getting good on the mic.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Man...this show is so boring. Atleast Punk is on the show but damn...overall Raw sucks big time.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Dolph has become one of the best mic men in WWE.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

lol @ the mason ryan comment


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Can we get a heel calling him "Hugh Jackoff", please? I'd mark.

NO OFFENSE MASON RYAN, AHHHHHH. :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Hands off"
DZ is so quick.

Why doesn't he get more promos? His stuff on Ryder's show is always great!


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Mason Ryan BURN


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Hugh Jackman might wanna think about firing his agent!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Does Dolph actually think Jackman is Christian Bale? Really?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Plz push Ziggler the guy has it all now. He's already better than Cena.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Reel Steele? Is that a Steel Panthers album?

Oh and get Douche Ziggler out of the ring. This trio is breaking my Plasma screen.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

End it. End it now.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

lmao, Dolph is on fire.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ziggler Main Event NOW!!!!


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

God damn, I`ve been impressed with Zigglers mic work recently. Very good stuff from him, hes definitely improving.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ziggler is a boss


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Dolph has become one of the best mic men in WWE.


Defiantly Underrated on the mic.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Are you hypnotized....getting a little confused?":lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm proud to call myself a Dolphan or Dolphin whatever floats your boat


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Haha Ziggler is class, he's surprisingly funny.

This is actually surprisingly good


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like Dolph is not following a script.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

The underdog better be Zack Ryder.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryder?


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> So they just let that play on National television without caring?


I don't know what happened with the NFL, but the WWE has been had a 7-second delay.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

dolphs gunna get the brooklyn brawler over tonight...book it


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hornswoggle to bury Dolph TONIGHT!


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

God I seriously hope Ziggler gets hit by a fucking bus...


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Wow Ziggler su.... Wait hes actually pretty good. Huh.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Hugh Jackman & Mason Ryan


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Dolph has become one of the best mic men in WWE.


Hasn't he!

I don't think this segment is bad at all, once Dolph gets over in the end, which he won't.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Dolph is taking shots at everyone tonight


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

this whole segment is awkward as hell


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

We Want Ryder!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Only marks on the internet would laugh at a Dolph Ziggler joke.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Jackman is going to turn around JoMo..no that would be something


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

WE WANT RYDER!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

OMG return of the 1-2-3 Kid.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WE WANT RYDER!!! :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

please don't do a hornswoggle/Ask the heel match


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Zack Ryder is going to win the belt


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

holy shit Ryder chants


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Zack Ryder calling it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That's cool :lmao.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

These fuckers want Zack Ryder bad.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Zack Ryder sign!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"RYDER > WOLVERINE"

PREACH.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ryder > Benoit ?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ok, jackman is better than half the roster


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

this segment just turned ...good? What just happened?


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh fuck, huge ass pop for Ryder!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy shit, those Zack Ryder chants were loud!


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

That sign had to be a plant!!!! Surely?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THIS IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BEST F'N GUEST HOST SEGMENT!!!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Ryder over as FUCK


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They turned off his Mic! 

Fucking CLASSIC.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

These people seem to want Zack Ryder.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

RYDER RYDER RYDER RYDER RYDER


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Great promo.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Dolph gonna job to Ryder now?


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

did the fans just make an match :S ?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ryder and Ziggles are homies though :lmao


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh Dolph <3 

Ziggler vs Ryder BOOK IT!


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

A good segment with a celebrity host? Well I'll be damned.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm starting to like Dolph


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

"who are you the miz?" "whaaaa?"


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ryder is equal to or greater then wolverine


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

The streets want Ryder!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

RIGHT DERE.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Vickie/Dolph did a great promo.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

that was gay


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

The mic has held Ziggler back for so long. What he just did shows me that he seriously can make it far. For real.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It'll be awesome to see Dolph and Ryder working together. And even more awesome to see what the fallout is on Z!TLIS.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Dolph's mic work is getting MUCH better

:lmao Miz with the cravat


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

:lmao @ Miz and Truth walking in like two school kids in trouble.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That was definitely not a plant.
They shut off his mic. afterwards. Hahaha.
That was so dope!
"No offense!"


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Hugh Jackman is so fuckin awesome


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Ugh, Ryder better not be beating Ziggler.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ryder
>
Wolverine


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> A good segment with a celebrity host? Well I'll be damned.


No shit, but I think it's one of the signs of the apocalypse. We should all be afraid.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ziggler has really come a long way promo wise.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

WWWYKI all over Zigglers face.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Damn Who should I cheer for Ryder or Ziggler too hard to choose!


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

awesome hugh jackman promo he has mic skill


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

"We want Ryder"=Loudest chant of the night


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

It's almost like... everyone on the show has a storyline... I almost don't believe it.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

That Ryder sign was planted. No way someone wrote that.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Ziggler has gotten so much better on the mic...he has a lot of potential to be a top face or heel in the company


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

I will mark like a schoolgirl if Ryder wins the U.S. Title tonight.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

Only things missing so far kevin nash


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ryder or riot bro


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you finally a good celebrity guest segment


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

Vickie is sexy in her own way, I don't care what anyone says. And yeah, we just saw what a promo looks like when at one guy (at least) is completely winging it.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

He lacks a bit of charisma does Dolph but once he develops a bit more character he could easily be MEing.

I almost thought they were asking for Swagger there. The segment will look a bit silly if Ryder doesn't face him now


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

orph said:


> Only things missing so far kevin nash


he won't be there, he's filming for some movie in LA.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ryder > Wolverine


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Monsoon4Ever said:


> Vickie is sexy in her own way, I don't care what anyone says. And yeah, we just saw what a promo looks like when at one guy (at least) is completely winging it.


GOOD GOD I WOULD FUCKING SMASH HER WET JUICY PUSSY ALL FUCKING NIGHT.

GOOD.

GOD.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

It's too bad Ziggler had that abortion of a feud with Edge because that promo told me just now that he could be something.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Hugh Jackman was good


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dear WWE,


Dolph Ziggler is your next main event heel. That is all.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> That Ryder sign was planted. No way someone wrote that.


Have you not seen Ryder's show??
I'm sure that fan just won themselves sign of the week this week!


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Two Sin Caras? What is this the 90s all over again with two Undertakers?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

which one will we get???


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Two Sin Caras isn't that confusing.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Wasn't Michael Cole around when Mae Young gave birth to the hand? How is anything more bizare than that!*


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I REALLY like this Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara storyline.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, which one is it? Mistico?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

No pop for cara


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I hope Ryder & Ziggler have a good match, but i don't want Ryder to win lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

is this fake or real Cara i jus don't know anymore


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Misticara!


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

JDman said:


> GOOD GOD I WOULD FUCKING SMASH HER WET JUICY PUSSY ALL FUCKING NIGHT.
> 
> GOOD.
> 
> GOD.


lmao, first the Triple H nuthugging now this.

I hope you're around for a while.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I can't watch this show anymore. WWE is so shit now it's unwatchable. Tell me when The Rock returns.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll admit, Dolph has improved.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Cody Rhodes vs Sin Cara? Imokwiththis.


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> No pop for cara


Because no one knows which one it is. Lol.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The real Sin Cara is real.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Cody = worst theme in WWE history. 

It's.....so.....fu....ck....ing.....slow.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What did the Ryder sign say? I missed it.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> *Wasn't Michael Cole around when Mae Young gave birth to the hand? How is anything more bizare than that!*


Dear God, that's a memory that _didn't_ need brought back to the surface.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol fake-Cara storyline destroyed Sin Cara's pop. Well played WWE.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Dear WWE,
> 
> 
> Dolph Ziggler is your next main event heel. That is all.


Please tell me he won't be the random heel of the month buried by Cena back into the midcard. Ziggler has TALENT.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

This makes my head hurt.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Crowd has no fucking idea what's going on.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

good camera work


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did they bring the dead audience from NOC to Cleveland?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I can so see the blonde hair coming out of his mask...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What the fuck is this? :lmao


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara
Hell in the Cell

BOOK IT!


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

We need a "SHIT JUST GOT REAL" gif with Sin Cara pointing.


----------



## bawkz (Mar 15, 2010)

Did the cameraman just awkwardly pan away from the trampoline?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

MISTICO!!! Yes!

And I thought Cole was about to say "You can go to your local walmart and get a paper bag.":lmao

Mistico came out first.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> No pop for cara


The kids are confused


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

They fucked up and showed the trampoline :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Alright, I'm sure I'm not the first to notice this, but one Sin Cara has hair coming out the back of his mask. Is that Mistico?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Someone going to get yelled at for showing the trampoline.


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

WTF IS GOING ON?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

LOL at Cole calling Hunico the original.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Hunico has a muffin top why would anyone mistake them?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

I can see Sin Cara winning this one


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

cara on cara crime


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

whoever botches is the real Sin Cara.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Botchmania on the way...


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

I hate Sin Cara 1 and 2.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Let's see which one botches more. :hmm:

Then we'll know which one the real Sin Cara is!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

What happened to Cody? :lmao


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

That right now was just awesome.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

IC TITLE IS IMPORTANT BUT NOT AS IMPORTANT AS WEIRD MASK GUY


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

random ass gymnastics that serve no purpose? ok...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

A fan should jump over the barricade and run to Sin Caras trampoline and jump on it would be fun to watch


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> The real Sin Cara is real.


I KNEW IT!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Ziggler is great, on the mic aswell as in the ring. Hopefully they realise this and give him a main event spot. Guy is awesome.

LOL @ Ziggler confusing Jackman with Bale.

That Sin Cara stuff was stupid as fuck lol.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Cody earned his paycheck tonight.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ahhhhh shit


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

No one cares about the Sin Cara feud.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

This Sin Cara shit is lame.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie, I wanna see Sin Cara vs Sin Cara so bad


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

What was the point of Rhodes?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That was sloppy...as I've come to expect from both guys. Maybe it's the damn Sin Cara mask. What happened to Cody Rhodes? did I miss something?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

No coffee came out.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I think the fake Cara botched


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

2 Minutes-4 Botches. When you double Cara you double the botch!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

wow, so they just lost a match because of a multiplicity angle? fuck this, rhodes is being buried without throwing a punch these days.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

WWE took Mistico's suspension and made it into something gold.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Trips'' Ha.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao sorry to the lil' jimmys


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

I like Sin Cara working with Sin Cara but I think Sin Cara was forcing Sin Cara to botch. Then again, Sin Cara did do a good move against Sin Cara in that one spot where Sin Cara... somebody get a red mask please.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

THE TWO MEN CONSPIRACY TRIP


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

The awesometruth saying there sorry...there all working this together

esp to the lil Jimmy's


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Look at truth he's for real.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Piss test the Caras. One that fails is real.


----------



## Shadows420 (Dec 31, 2009)

Crowd was completely silent during the Sin Cara stuff.


----------



## the_funk (Jan 31, 2007)

Sin Cara called Sin Cara a motherf*cker in spanish...lol


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I think the fake Cara botched


Doesn't that make him the real Sin Cara then?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Daddy Hunter is not impressed


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That match slaughtered the crowd, and it showed the trampoline.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

no one gets fined like that


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

TEDDY LONG RUNNING AROUND DISGUISED AS TRIPS...WTF


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Panther said:


> No one cares about the Sin Cara feud.



I do.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh hell yes! Miz/Truth vs Punk/Cena? Yes sir!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

do these guys even make 250k a year? lol


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

jackman should of spliced Vickie into pieces!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Looks like it's time to start selling drugs again to raise that money.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

GODDAMNIT NO!!! NO PUNK/CENA TEAMUP!!!


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> Let's see which one botches more. :hmm:
> 
> Then we'll know which one the real Sin Cara is!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

They look like 2 kids that are in the principal office.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

250thou....thats a years wages RIT DERE


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

that;s a lot of money 
i bet over 30 percent of their contracts


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

Joseph29 said:


> They look like 2 kids that are in the principal office.


this


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Henry to be on RAW next? Oh fuck YEAH!!!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

R-Truth/Miz vs. Cena/Punk. I wonder who's going to win that.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Stone Hot said:


> no one gets fined like that


If they would of led with their head leaving their feet, Roger Goodell would of only slapped on a $40,000 fine.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Michael Bay presents the 3 musketeers?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

HHH laying it down tonight.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> do these guys even make 250k a year? lol


For traveling around the world 300 + days a year, taking bump after bump?

They better, otherwise they're fucking stupid.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

That whole Sin Cara thing was lame as fuck. Get in the ring do a few flips, wow... :no:


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

I sure hope Miz and Truth whoop on some more officials tonight, because having them apologize and grovel like that was weak as shit!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, well, well..the little undercover John Cena/CM Punk best friend bullshit that happens on houseshows and team up in promos to hate the Rock finally go public...figures.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Tag team main event ends in dq after Nash runs in...or something like that


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

What are the odds on JR getting beat up for the millionth time?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

R-truth/Miz vs Punk/Cena = winners are nobody each team just walks out complaining about conspiracies calling it


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Sin_Bias said:


> Michael Bay presents the 3 musketeers?


im crying blood allready


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Christ, why don't you just fine them one million dollars?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Henry starting the quarter hour, and it was announced beforehand?

Q5 to bring in 1,000,000+ viewers.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> R-Truth/Miz vs. Cena/Punk. I wonder who's going to win that.




Thank You CaptainObvious


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

If my husband Hugh and my other husband Punk come within feet of each other, my apartment is going to need to be scrubbed down.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

JR gets his ass whooped


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope we get Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara at Hell in a Cell, 2 out of 3 botches.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I would've loved it, like Scrilla said, if Brodus Clay got Henry's push.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

[Trips attempts to get coffee but nothing comes out]

Booker: "WUT DA HAYELL!?"


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Turtle Teddy!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Your_Solution said:


> Tag team main event ends in dq after Nash runs in...or something like that


only nash isnt here....so. Likely punk gets knocked out, 5 people run in from the back and pummel cena, only to have cena muscle up, clear the ring and win the match singlehandedly.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

The ratings are about to go through the roof.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Long is here! 
tag matches!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Playa..I wanted to announce the tag match


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOO JR! GET OUT OF THAT SEGMENT!! IT'S A TRAP!! IT'S A TRAP!!


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Did he just walk up the ramp? Wrong way Teddy! Wrong way!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Did we just miss Teddy making a tag team match????
Oh, nvm.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

What a surprise !


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh buzz off Orton. Why can't you just go away?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

JR is gonna get busted up.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

I almost can't watch this. Pooooor JR.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

member the days when teddy use to manage Mark Henry


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Something incredibly embarrassing to happen to JR.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Ratings.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

no reason for JR t be giving this promo interview unless he gets wasted by henry


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Roast of Charlie Sheen is on. Time to stop watching Raw


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Shocker, Orton vs. Henry at HIAC. Who didn't guess that?


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

SEXY CHOCOLATE!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

It's so weird seeing Henry with the belt.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mayweather/Merchant II coming up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

jr looks as big as mark henry

wat da hell


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Does Mark Henry stay in singlets 24/7?


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Damn you Cleveland, thought you were better than this "What!?!" shit.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

wildx213 said:


> Roast of Charlie Sheen is on. Time to stop watching Raw


Channel?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

I missed the days before the What? chants. So fucking much.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I hate the What chants.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

2 Monday's in a row where Teddy didn't get to make the tag match.....he's PISSED!

Henry makes that title look like a toy. WOW!
It's the equivalent of SVR2011 size.

Henry about to pull a 'Money' Mayweather, "WWE should fire you JR, I don't ever get any respect." Hahaha :lmao


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Actually, it says World Heavyweight WRESTLING Champion.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Henry got slapped with that fake ass belt lol


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm sorry, but that belt looks good in Henry's possession.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

realMickFoley Mick Foley said:


> Maybe I'll show Jackman how it's done when I show up as the secret guest ref in the Hell in a Cell , RIGHT there in New Orleans, Louisiana!


Followed quickly by:



realMickFoley Mick Foley said:


> Ooops, pulled a Weiner there - that was supposed to be a DM to @michaelcole ! Just completely ignore my last message!


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

wildx213 said:


> Roast of Charlie Sheen is on. Time to stop watching Raw


Unfortunately they're about 4 months too late. No one cares about Sheen anymore. His memes are pretty dead.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

when was the last time henry was in non wrestling attire on a WWE show


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

wildx213 said:


> Roast of Charlie Sheen is on. Time to stop watching Raw


THIS.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

WWE should start enforcing a "no WHAT policy" at their live events...it was irritating when stone cold first got fans into it, and has only gotten progressively worse since...


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

This segment will be rated higher than This is Your Life.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Talk to these mofos Mark! TELL EM!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Fuck yeah, tell em' Mark


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Where the hell are Mark Henry's eyes


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mark Henry has a tenhead. Not a fivehead, a tenhead.

Just an observation I've noticed during this whole push.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

classic promo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mark is fucking awesomesauce.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"I ain't gotta say nothin!" :lmao:lmao


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

TIE CHOKE!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

"Your hurting me!"


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

WHO SAID WE WOULDNT SEE LAWLER IN THE RING?!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Apologise.''


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Lol, 'your hurting me'.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Man, Jerry Lawler just can't stay out of the ring.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mark, you mean underachiever. Damn it, Mark is going to eat JR


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Henry RUNS THE WWE NOW..that's the way it's going to be


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

poor jr, guy always gets into some shit


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Ah, it's come full circle for Henry now. His debut match was against Lawler.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Kazz said:


> Followed quickly by:


LMFAO @ that fuck up. Damn Mick, you know better!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

why does creative fucking INSIST on putting lawler into a wrestling ring?!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm liking this segment.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Did someone say we wouldn't be seeing King in the ring tonight? Missed the call there. And I'm almost glad ya did, cuz we won't have any more King on the mic tonight.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Kill him Mark.KILL HIM!!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

He picked up lawler's ass like it was nothing. I think i love mark henry now


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Someone yelled out "overachiever" :lmao


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Most of these dumb asses saying "What!" don't even know why they're saying it or where it even originally came from. They're just copying what they hear on TV like the dumb ass little Jimmies they all are.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

and lo...i am sold on the monster heel henry.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Orton incoming...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mark's heel run gives me joy


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fuck him up, Mizark.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

LEGITIMATE CONCERN: Johnny Ace's voice doesn't sound right. Can someone tweet him or someone in the WWE to tell him to get his throat checked?


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Lawler gonna get got.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

About time.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Here's the granny fucker_


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Only 10 months ago...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Henry is god.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Mark Henry > CM Punk


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

OUch! didn't see that one coming.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok that was awesome.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

man, when you observe someone like henry who has busted his ass and become so much better than he was, you cant help but love the guy.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

He broke the King!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Go get Cole! Get Michael Cole!"

:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

God, that was enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Somebody call Orton and tell him that's how you break a table.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

wow

I wander away from wrestling for a little while and mark Henry is champ???


WTF


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

There's nobody like JR to call getting his own ass kicked.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

HILARIOUS


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Henry is seriously one of the most entertaining monster heels ever.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

lol was the table not gimmicked tonight. That looked like he legit broke it with Lawler lol.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

This is fucking awesome.


----------



## MrkLrn¹³ (Sep 4, 2004)

Lmao @ Hunico never botching the entrance.


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

king is officially retired


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I love Henry.

lol @ the piece of candy on the floor. Or maybe a cough drop for Cole.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

"Now get michael cole!" haha


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Henry is awesome that was simple amazing


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> LEGITIMATE CONCERN: Johnny Ace's voice doesn't sound right. Can someone tweet him or someone in the WWE to tell him to get his throat checked?


That's just Vince's semen caught in his throat. No big deal..


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

OH MY GOD, J.R.! THE HOOKER HAS A PENIS!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

jerry lawler gonna be out for a couple of months, awesome


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

MR KING!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Mark Henry: doing what everyone on this board has wanted to do for the last three years.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Get Michael Cole! Get Michael Cole! :lmao


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Waste a table spot on Jerry Lawler.. cmon.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey guys we don't have to listen to Lawler on commentary now...i'm loving this


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

King got a taste of that sexual chocolate


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

add two more to the body count


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Henry really is an IWC darling, we have wanted Lawler off from tv years now. And now he does it.

i love you Mark


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks like Lawler is getting some Vacation time.. just in time too.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Every time I try to take Henry seriously I picture Mae Young and also his attempt at running toward the parking lot during the Nexus angle. That ends my seriousness taking.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Mark should go back and beat the crap out of Cole. that would make my night


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

henry is a beast.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Somebody call Booker T. We got an announcer position open.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Henry tooo be fired


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Hopefully JR will take the play-by-play role now and Cole becomes a heel colour commentator, like he should've been months ago.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Henry is now my favorite


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Better heel: Mark Henry or Bully Ray?


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

I am digging Henry's intensity.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

That was funny.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Henry really brought it in that segment. That was pretty awesome.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

This was the funniest shit of the whole show by far..I LOVED EVERY SECOND OF IT.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> Somebody call *Matt Striker*. We got an announcer position open.


FTFY.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Jerry, Welcome to the Hall of Pain bitch.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Loved Ziggler's mic skills during his segment, he is really making a star out of himself. Jackman seems to at least have an idea about the show, unlike past guest hosts.

Miz walking into HHH's office like a little boy going to detention in school, haha.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have to say that JR played his part well.


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm so happy Lawler got layed the fuck out. Once again, Mark Henry is a beast.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Did anyone else lol hard at JR scfeaming "You're hurting me! You're hurting me!"


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

WWE_Creative WWE Creative said:


> You know, at his age this may be the only way Jerry Lawler can get wood without a pill. #RAWTonight





DumbKellyKelly Dumb Kelly Kelly said:


> Last night a fan asked me if Mark Henry reminded me of Vader. I couldn't answer because I've never seen The Matrix ...


:lmao


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

So far this Raw is fantastic.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Another victim enters the hall of pain.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm gonna pass out!!! lol


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

The SD guys have made Raw watchable tonight


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Mark Henry as champion means me watching a lot less wrestling.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

your hurting me your hurting me thats stuck in my head now brilliant segment 
i was watching in a kayfab framwe of mind . mark henry is one scarey son of 
a bitch i cant believe that he beat on j.r and what he did to king
that was disgraceful who can stop his monster im hoping big show or sheamus
can step up but then again maybe orton will end this at hell in a cell
but i doubt it mark henrys crazy


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I hope he's gone til next year! Haha.
Thank you Henry! 


I need to watch Psych from the first season, it seems hilarious.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Brooklyn Brawler is in the house!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

YOU'RE HURTING ME!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

How has he not gotten Michael Cole yet?!?


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Henry is AWWESOME


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I wish Henry did that to Orton last night.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

charmed1 said:


> Mark Henry as champion means me watching a lot less wrestling.


Henry is fucking awesome as of late.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Please no Jerry Laweler next week


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fuck off, Lawler.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

JOSH MATHEWS


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Josh Matthews. Nice.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Time to get my dick out_


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Smelly Kelly


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Least appropriate music to be played during serious-face Matthews segment goes to: KK.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Yessss no Jerry for the Kelly Kelly match...now I don't have to hear him drool over her


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

to the Giants game i go..


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

She got booed so hard now she has to suck up and wear team jerseys


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cole Phelps said:


> your hurting me your hurting me thats stuck in my head now brilliant segment
> i was watching in a kayfab framwe of mind . mark henry is one scarey son of
> a bitch i cant believe that he beat on j.r and what he did to king
> that was disgraceful who can stop his monster im hoping big show or sheamus
> ...


Speed is a helluva drug.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

We go from Mark Henry awesomeness to the two biggest wastes in the Divas Division?


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

and I was wondering when this little bitch would show up. sick up her w/ the title.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow Kelly wears an Indians jersey to get the fans on her side.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

WF's favorite diva, Kelly Kelly.


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

BETH PHOENIX SUPERPLEX


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm Kelly Kelly is still champion. Why?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

realMickFoley Mick Foley 
Does this mean @WWE #Raw needs a color commentator?
58 seconds ago Favorite Retweet Reply <--- Yes please


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

So I guess Beth will get the win and get a rematch at HIAC.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

nattie and beth look great.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Time for the Divas of Destruction to lose via double rollup.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Beth was right...it was fuckin stupid


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Kelly looks like she took an extra dose of Orton Orange today.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I hope Beth and Natalya DESTROY Kelly tonight.

Eve barely counts as an entity, so she could literally just disappear from the match and no one would notice.


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Kazz said:


> :lmao


That shit is pretty funny. Whoever is on Creative is hilarious. :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kick to the boob.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Least appropriate music to be played during serious-face Matthews segment goes to: KK.


It made me laugh pretty hard!:lmao

This again?? Really? Really??
Beth should have just won last night, makes no sense.
Are there seriously no other Divas? Hahaha


----------



## DosMascaras (Feb 19, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm Kelly Kelly is still champion. Why?


THERE'S NO ARGUING WITH KELLY KELLY'S SUCCESS


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i bet kelly wins this match by roll up/school boy.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

NikkiSixx said:


> I hope Beth and Natalya DESTROY Kelly tonight.
> 
> Eve barely counts as an entity, so she could literally just disappear from the match and no one would notice.


who is this eve you speak?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> to the Giants game i go..


It's half time dude.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Here's the problem: it's hard to take Beth seriously as a powerhouse when Kelly refuses to hit the turnbuckles any harder than a toddler would punch his pet rabbit.

Here's the other problem: booking. FUCK.


----------



## Rich2086 (Aug 16, 2011)

You lot are harsh on Jerry


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

"Well Beth was the one with the match" Josh you idiot lol


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

the barbies won again ffs


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

The almighty roll-up strikes again


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

good job josh, way to fuck up the match participants from last night....oh and a 1:30 match in the divas division? not short enough


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

what the fucking fucking fucking fuck?!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Fucking horrible


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

in b4 the roll up....................


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

great match


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ARE YOU F'N SERIOUS, BRO?????????????


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Really?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

This diva shit is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I FUCKING LOVE THIS ANGLE. :lmao


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Natalya and Beth Phoenix star in "Two Angry Blondes", a WWE production! (coming to a bargain bin near you)


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

WTF rollup of doom


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Kelly is an insult to actual woman's wrestling... and fuck WWE. Get the dumb airheads out of there and stop having them win. They don't have the talent other than shaking their ass...


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Who cares about Kelly or Eve?

Yuck.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

the divas division's corpse has just been dug out, stepped on, and pissed on, then buried again


----------



## DosMascaras (Feb 19, 2009)

The Divas division is so compelling to me. I love roll up finishes so so much.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That's really sad.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

What the fuck? lol


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

And they continue to bury the Divas of Doom. FUCK!!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh for fuck sake...

Yay Ryder!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

RYDER


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That entire segment was terrible


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh my God, what the hell is this crap? Did WWE get me invested in the Diva's division just to piss me off?

Yes, it's all about me.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Divas match and football half time and I don't have to take a piss and I already have a beer. FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUU


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

They are really trying to sell Kelly Kelly and Eve as good wrestlers. Its not working.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ryder! Ryder! Ryder! Ryder!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Natalya/Beth job again. Way to change up the Divas. Terrible booking.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

I lol'd at that face as Zack turned around.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Beth and Natalya are Christian and Eve and Kelly are Orton.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Are Beth and Natalya leaving the company or something?


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

10/10 for Jeff Hardy getting shot by his own pyro.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

How are they suppose to be Divas of Doom when they keep jobbing smh


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I was half right. And I feel sick for even that much.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

why is it face divas can only win watches via roll up


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

There's something just very irritating about Aussie's


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> Oh my God, what the hell is this crap? Did WWE get me invested in the Diva's division just to piss me off?
> 
> Yes, it's all about me.


I said it before, I'll say it again:

This shit wouldn't have been happening if Layla and Kharma had an unexpected temporary abscence....


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Ryder to win Title?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

No matter how much good I enjoy today's product, it will always suck in comparison to the stuff like that DVD has.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena's pic just screams troll.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Apparently nobody can kick out of a roll up in 2011...


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

you know whats sad? most of the top 50 OMG moments came in the 90's/early 2000's...I'm willing to bet that not a single one on the list came from the PG era


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

BETH AND NATALYA=BERRRRRRRRRRRRRIED

Oh, Kelly Kelly is on a roll? I hope Daniel Bryan tie chokes Matthews for that.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nocturnal said:


> Are Beth and Natalya leaving the company or something?


Might as well be the way thier being booked


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I just realized, Sheamus is the home town boy in this great city of Cleveland! The Miz too!


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Seriously, the only way these bitches can win is by flukes, and WWE wonders why no one gives a damn about the Divas' division.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

kennedy=god said:


> There's something just very irritating about Aussie's[/QUOTE
> 
> do share


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

Okay, I officially hate Kelly Kelly's guts. I think I narrowed it down to why: I absolutely despise that fake smile and circle-point she does from the turnbuckle. Makes me want to vomit.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Remember how awesome the Divas Division was when Natalya was champ?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

DosMascaras said:


> THERE'S NO ARGUING WITH KELLY KELLY'S SUCCESS


Lol, what's has she succeeded in? Losing people's interest.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

dynastynyy said:


> you know whats sad? most of the top 50 OMG moments came in the 90's/early 2000's...I'm willing to bet that not a single one on the list came from the PG era


I'm sure they snuck Cena going through the Spotlight in there somewhere.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

dynastynyy said:


> you know whats sad? most of the top 50 OMG moments came in the 90's/early 2000's...I'm willing to bet that not a single one on the list came from the PG era


Edge/Cena @ Backlash/extreme rules when Big Show threw Cena into the spotlight is really the only one I can think of. Oh and the Nexus invasion.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

dynastynyy said:


> you know whats sad? most of the top 50 OMG moments came in the 90's/early 2000's...I'm willing to bet that not a single one on the list came from the PG era


Wrong


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WHY THE FUCK DO THEY CONTINUE THIS SHIT WITH THE DIVAS DIVISION?!?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Why should anyone care about these divas when they keep jobbing,
the storyline is dead in the water with Beth losing twice.



dynastynyy said:


> you know whats sad? most of the top 50 OMG moments came in the 90's/early 2000's...I'm willing to bet that not a single one on the list came from the PG era


Nexus' debut made the list


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Superboy-Prime said:


> I said it before, I'll say it again:
> 
> This shit wouldn't have been happening if Layla and Kharma had an unexpected temporary abscence....


Yep. 
A huge change to the division was about to happen. 
Hopefully they pick it back up once those two return.


----------



## raz0rz (Apr 3, 2011)

Mick Foley just tweeted this: 



> Does this mean @WWE #Raw needs a color commentator?


Is he coming back?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

So will Ryder vs Ziggler get mentioned on Z True Long Island Story? Both of them are on it so it might be a fun one coming up.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

well this Raw is turning out to be a complete wast of 2 hours


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Monsoon4Ever said:


> Okay, I officially hate Kelly Kelly's guts. I think I narrowed it down to why: I absolutely despise that fake smile and circle-point she does from the turnbuckle. Makes me want to vomit.


She comes across as a fake individual.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Too bad that match was a waste. Good RAW apart from that.


----------



## DosMascaras (Feb 19, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, what's has she succeeded in? Losing people's interest.


I defy you to argue with that.


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

Is this Ziggler match a title match?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

raz0rz said:


> Mick Foley just tweeted this:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he coming back?


No because he's not black.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Foley to return next week or at HIAC? Please!!!!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

PhilThePain said:


> I just realized, Sheamus is the home town boy in this great city of Cleveland! The Miz too!


It's Ziggler, not Sheamus. fpalm


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol Facebook who cares?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh Great. Another John Cena did you know.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Rock it Sock Em Robots - The Movie!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

what is this shitty transformers looking movie


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BRUCE SPRINGSTEEN.

Best part of Raw so far.


----------



## DosMascaras (Feb 19, 2009)

No Cole, the premise of the movie is DUDE FUCKING ROBOTS FIGHTING AND SHIT DUUUUUUDE


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ziggler getting the jobber entrance


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

ryder for new us champ


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this is gonna be a great fucking match


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Hugh Jackman wearing that Broski headband. :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ryder getting endorsed by Jackman? Holy fuck this guy is going places!


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Ryder's about to win the United States Championship, folks.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wait wait wait wait WAIIIIIT

How do We Want Ryder chants be so loud earlier and then he comes out to crickets?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The ratingz just doubled.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Pasab said:


> It's Ziggler, not Sheamus. fpalm


He's referring to the CP promo where Sheamus says he's obviously from Cleveland.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The fact Ryder is balding makes me feel better.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

God, I'd smash Vickie's back-door in.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Remember how awesome the Divas Division was when it was called the Women's division, and had respectable talent?


fixed for you.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dolph jobber entrance and Ryder with a champion entrance


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So how did they scream of "We Want Ryder" happen and then no pop whatsoever?? 
Makes no sense.


EDIT: There we go! Good job Cleveland!


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Ryder is over as hell, haha.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Lol Jackman is awesome.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This movie looks like a steaming shit pile and yet better than Triple H's movie. No, they both look awful.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank God Cole is back. NOW it feels like Monday night Raw!


----------



## DosMascaras (Feb 19, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> Thank God Cole is back. NOW it feels like Monday night Raw!


Back from what? The last commercial break?


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

PhilThePain said:


> Thank God Cole is back. NOW it feels like Monday night Raw!


cole's been here all night...


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Tonight's Raw is the worst ive seen in months*

it isn't that good generally anyway but this episode is just complete garbage .


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Ugh... babies in the front seat in cena gear.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

For a jobber Ryder is over as hell.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Limp Bizkit - Gold Cobra instrumental in the movie trailer.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ryder's tights are awesome


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Dolph and Ryder will laugh about this match later tonight at the Waffle House.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"I think people who spend time at home staring at videos on the internet are goofs. EVERYONE GO VISIT WWE.COM TO SEE BETH PHOENIX'S REACTION TO NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS."


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> ryder's tights are awesome


THIS


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ryder's got on his Nasty Boys tights


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

lol. Jackman actually looks like he's enjoying this.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL win


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

WHOA!!! Ryder!!


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Non-title match?! Are you serious, bro?!


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

woo woo woo you know it


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Best guest host ever?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

CollegeKidd said:


> Is this Ziggler match a title match?


For just a second.... I thought it was.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

JACKMAN FUCKED ZIGGLER UP!


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh crap, I thought that was for the U.S. Title.

My mistake.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Easy to see that ending coming, but still love it!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> fixed for you.


Natalya is not a respectable talent? Her reign was the best thing to happen to that pathetic division in years.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Shame, thought the title was on the line. GO, Ryder, GO!


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Every time Zack Ryder wins on RAW, he celebrates as if he won the WWE championship. lol


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Non-title match? gay


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HOLY FUCK THAT CAME AT THE PERFECT TIME. I was masturbating and as I was about to orgasm he hit the Ruff Ryder. HOLY SHIT....best...orgasm...ever.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Germ Incubator said:


> Best guest host ever?


he's so natural and not awkward.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Michael Cole: Now that is a "Reel Steel!"

:lmao fpalm


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RYDER FOR THE WIN!!


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ziggler and Ryder have good chemistry.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This was a very enjoyable segment.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is the worst ive seen in months*

THERE IS A FUCKING RAW DISCUSSION THREAD.

FUCK.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Someone please gif that awkward high-five/fistbump between Jackman and Ryder.


----------



## DosMascaras (Feb 19, 2009)

JDman said:


> HOLY FUCK THAT CAME AT THE PERFECT TIME. I was masturbating and as I was about to orgasm he hit the Ruff Ryder. HOLY SHIT....best...orgasm...ever.


You too? Wow. Weird coincidence, bro.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

WWWYKI!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Hugh Jackman is actually a good guest host.


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

The Three Musketeers??????


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Ryder deserves a title match


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

That was fucking lame. Ryder is an idiot.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Wsupden said:


> he's so natural and not awkward.


I think the guest hosts are cool when they seem to be genuinely enjoying themselves and having a good time. The problem is that it's painfully clear that most of them aren't. Jackson was obviously happy to be fucking around in a WWE ring, and it showed, which made it enjoyable to watch.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Good job Hugh for not falling into the terrible category of Guest Hosts Who Suck. 
I've really become a bigger fan of DZ after tonight.
"Did you see that" Hahaa.
"No offense"


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Give Ryder the US title at HIAC and push Ziggler up to the main event... everyone wins!


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

Jackman. Best celeb. guest host ever, period.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

This RAW has been really good so far. Jackman has well surpassed my expectations, he did a good job tonight.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Actually pretty amazed at how well jackman's doing as a guest host.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

JDman said:


> HOLY FUCK THAT CAME AT THE PERFECT TIME. I was masturbating and as I was about to orgasm he hit the Ruff Ryder. HOLY SHIT....best...orgasm...ever.


If you did that for Ryder then do I even want to know what your reaction was to HHH's victory last night?


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

The Crowd was over for Ryder, maybe it should be a good time for a push. 

Also an odd tweet from Rock a few mins ago:

@TheRock: Get Ready: We're comin' for that CeNation blubber. #teambringit


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

JDman said:


> HOLY FUCK THAT CAME AT THE PERFECT TIME. I was masturbating and as I was about to orgasm he hit the Ruff Ryder. HOLY SHIT....best...orgasm...ever.


youre not even funny...


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

JDman said:


> HOLY FUCK THAT CAME AT THE PERFECT TIME. I was masturbating and as I was about to orgasm he hit the Ruff Ryder. HOLY SHIT....best...orgasm...ever.


You are my favorite poster. just sayin'.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

WWWYKI. Ryder Revolution has begun!

Jackman has actually been a good host, he looks like a natural out there and he seemed to really enjoy getting involved with that match.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I just ran into my sisters room (she's asleep) and yelled WOO...WOO...WOO YOU MOTHER FUCKING KNOW IT then ran away and gave my dog a Ruff Ryder on the way back to my room. Then my mom was outside my room walking by and I spiked my hair in front of her like Ryder and walked passed her without saying a word.

WOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! MOTHER FUCKING WOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Ryder with Jackman's support...and beats Ziggler...


----------



## DosMascaras (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah, what a weird concept to get a guest host that actually is interested in being there, huh?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is the worst ive seen in months*

Damn, you had your expectations too high just like others on RAW? I feel for you.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I just decided I am gay for Hugh Jackman after that.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

NinjaCPU09 said:


> The Crowd was over for Ryder, maybe it should be a good time for a push.
> 
> Also an odd tweet from Rock a few mins ago:
> 
> @TheRock: Get Ready: We're comin' for that CeNation blubber. #teambringit


how is it odd


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is the worst ive seen in months*



Sir Wade Barrett said:


> it isn't that good generally anyway but this episode is just complete garbage .


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

And just like that, Ryder's trending. lol


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

30 more minutes what else could happen


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

1nation said:


> Jackman. Best celeb. guest host ever, period.


That's probably because he is a real celebrity, not a d-list actor.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Waiting for the ZTLIS of this week, it should be fun.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

I gotta tell ya, over the last few weeks I've warmed up to Ziggler. Don't like him as much as The Miz but he's still very good.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Just tuned in. What did I miss?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm ready to hear "McDonald's Girl" on the radio!

Swagger video package??


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SWAGGER TRIBUTE VIDEO


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh Swagger how you fell....


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Swagger getting a video package? Why?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

A Jack Swagger promo? So I guess this is the week they decide to push him.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

psx71 said:


> Just tuned in. What did I miss?


The greatest moment in history.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Bubz said:


> I just decided I am gay for Hugh Jackman after that.


haha. He was actually a good host, but I wouldn't go gay for him. Only The Rock an Axl Rose. No ****?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Can JDman not just fuck off now. He's not funny, nor has he ever been.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I used to mark so hard for Swagger then WWE booked him like crap. Still like him but wow.


----------



## DosMascaras (Feb 19, 2009)

Best part of the Swagger video package - seeing Jericho for about two seconds.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can we just for the love of fuck get rid of BotchaSwagger... FUCK SAKE HE COULDN'T UNHOOK A BRIEFCASE FOR FUCK SAKE.

#failboat


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> how is it odd


The timing, it sounds like he's going to be on tonight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> The greatest moment in history.


Which is?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Swagger's awful.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Can JDman not just fuck off now. He's not funny, nor has he ever been.


Agreed.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Can JDman not just fuck off now. He's not funny, nor has he ever been.


I'm not trying to be funny you little bitch. Everything I say....I do.

I will post a video of me giving my dog a ruff ryder, then doing the HHH pose over his limp body.

I'm not a gimmick poster...this is real bitch.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Vickie has a stable?! VEXUS?


----------



## DosMascaras (Feb 19, 2009)

psx71 said:


> Which is?


Eve roll up victory #89.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

So many people have storylines and angles right now. I'll be damned, shit is going down on RAW for the first time in awhile.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Steve. said:


> Give Ryder the US title at HIAC and push Ziggler up to the main event... everyone wins!


Would totally love to see this happen. Ziggler's promo's have been pretty good lately, and he's definitely looking ME worthy with his in-ring work.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What history has Punk made?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow,....Cena talks and the crowd rages. Me, I just silently wait for it to be over.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

You know its bad for Cena when he's getting those suck chants in backstage promos.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cena's not even in the match and we're getting duel chants already.


----------



## PipeBomb (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is the worst ive seen in months*

Raw after a PPV always sucks.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Shouldn't a stable have more than two people?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

let's go cena.... CENA SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

HAHA that would be the greatest swerve ever


----------



## DosMascaras (Feb 19, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> Shouldn't a stable have more than two people?


Not unless it's an unstable stable.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

So...any ideas on who's getting fired?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Fact: Hell in A Cell is no where as intense as it used to be.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

why did Punk say Cena could get fired and Cena just chuckled? Cena was behind it?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Mick Foley to return at Hell in a Cell?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So Cena vs. Del Rio vs. Punk in a Triple Threat match inside HIAC? That sounds awesome! What happened between Punk and Hunter?

EDIT: Wait? There's a firing stipulation? Bischoff :lmao


----------



## PipeBomb (Sep 18, 2011)

Hell in a cell has become a disgrace.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> If you did that for Ryder then do I even want to know what your reaction was to HHH's victory last night?


If it's the same guy I'm thinking of from the NOC discussion thread, he took a sledgehammer to his room and a bush outside his house...


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> What history has Punk made?


first champion to leave the company with the belt brooooo


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

This structure destroys careers? I guess if you count that one ref yeah. But when Taker and HHH have been in 7-8 of those matches...yeah


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, Bischoff's voice at the end of that HIAC promo.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

remember the days when the HITC matches ment something


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I forgot someone is suppose to get fired tonight. This RAW has been great. It's felt slow, but in a good way. Everything except the Divas has been enjoyable.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Punk-Cena-ADR is going to be awesome, and even though Cena is the favorite to retain I could see them booking Punk or ADR to win as well


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

REEEEEEMIX


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMIX! lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

REMIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PipeBomb (Sep 18, 2011)

Remix crap is getting old.

crowd doesnt even care lol


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I love this Miz/Truth pairing.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

R-Truth probably thinks he's in Cincinnati.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

They can completely fuck up the rest of this show and I wouldn't care. It's been great.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is the worst ive seen in months*

Everyone bitches about something every week. fpalm

USE THE FUCKING DISCUSSION THREAD.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

you suck remix is dope


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

LOVE this new entrance!!! Awsome Truth ftw!!


----------



## PipeBomb (Sep 18, 2011)

AD ? are you serious bro?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

This may be the first time in history that RAW has gone to commercial after a rap...


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

PipeBomb said:


> Remix crap is getting old.
> 
> crowd doesnt even care lol


Very little stuff the crowd DOES care about.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Jack Swagger reminds me of Biff from Back to the Future.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone else hope that Ricardo gets fired then returns in like a few months or something and debuts with the "Ricardo World Order"?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

There needs to be a CD full of you suck songs.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao:lmao:lmao

First off PLOW in yo mouth! :lmao

Why is Miz saying Cleveland sucks?


----------



## PipeBomb (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

I love that entrance.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Is it me or was The Miz screamin remix sounded like his old chick magnet self 2006/7/8 and we all know he was terrible back then.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Raw has been great and guess what we only saw Cena in the end. I think an episode of raw could do well without Cena. Give him a vaca


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree with Awesome Truth.. They Suck!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I love that song.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> This may be the first time in history that RAW has gone to commercial after a rap...


Better now than in the middle of the match. Of course we'll probably get that break too.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TWO MEN CONSPIRACY TRIP > AWESOME TRUTH


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Anyone else hope that Ricardo gets fired then returns in like a few months or something and debuts with the "Ricardo World Order"?


I would only like that idea if he comes back as Chimera (or however it's spelt)


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I love it when a heel disses his own hometown... :side:


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

The Miz is still my favorite. I still think he's capable of carrying the company on his back, he's that good.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

My god, shut the hell up Cena. You repetitive teeny bopper.


----------



## PipeBomb (Sep 18, 2011)

Monsoon4Ever said:


> The Miz is still my favorite.* I still think he's capable of carrying the company on his back, he's that good.*


YOU SUCK.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

DA TRUTH HAS SET ME FREE!!!

Love that!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Creepy Crawl said:


> Jack Swagger reminds me of Biff from Back to the Future.


I would mark if he told Dolph to make like a tree and get out of here.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

If Nash fails to appear then this will be a very disappointing Raw. There's still time thankfully.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> This may be the first time in history that RAW has gone to commercial after a rap...


I feel like they went to commercial when Cena rapped on the Rock earlier this year.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Moneyball! The story of the 2002 Oakland Athletics' rise to the top with an extremely limited budget! Really want to see that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Not even trying to be a hater.

But has anyone else noticed that RAW's are generally better when Cena isn't shown till towards the end.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is the worst ive seen in months*



Winning™ said:


> Damn, you had your expectations too high just like others on RAW? I feel for you.


that's my point my expectations are not that high for Raw but this Raw just takes the piss .


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

YEAH BABY LET'S GO PUNK!!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's still fucking there-like a fat ex girlfriends T shirt in your laundry pile:


----------



## PipeBomb (Sep 18, 2011)

CM SUCKS. 

You suck punk, go back to the indies. John cena rules.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

punk seems to have recovered 100% within an hour or so


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Did he say: ''Champ again.''?


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

I lol'd for JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWN


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

At least he isn't wearing the belt around his waist this time.


----------



## DosMascaras (Feb 19, 2009)

The "new" champion. Sure.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

OK seriously. If you're going to do the whole JJJAAAAARRRWWWWWAAAARAAAAAHHHHANANANAHGAHDSBWKHBDWNNNNNN CEEENNNNAAAAA thing, then do it for everyone else too.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Pop was about less than for Cena than Punk but, not by much.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

God damn Justin Roberts


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Not even trying to be a hater.
> But has anyone else noticed that RAW's are generally better when Cena isn't shown till towards the end.


It would only get better if they quit having Cena AND Orton going after or holding World Championships pretty much all the time.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Roberts sound like he was taking a shit saying "John".


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

PhilThePain said:


> Moneyball! The story of the 2002 Oakland Athletics' rise to the top with an extremely limited budget! Really want to see that.


What did they do in 2002? I know the played in the ALDS in 2001. Wasn't that the year that they and the Mariners both won over 100 games?


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Is this some kind of running joke now?

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNN...

CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNAAAAAA!!!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

the fact that the WWE is promoting cenas 10 title reigns (4 thsis year i think) as a history making accomplishment makes me 100% fucking sick.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

cuts kids on Cena gear. I liked.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

If HHH gets fired tonight I will take a shit in my fish tank, pedigree my mom through the kitchen table, hit my cat with the spinebuster, crack my dog's head with the sledgehammer and ride around town with HHH's theme song playing full blast with the windows down spitting out water as I go down the street.

And I...am...dead....serious.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Cena has 900,000 twitter followers?


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

HA! That JAAAAAWWWWWWWWNNNNN Cena was the most ridiculous one ever.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I bet Justin Roberts orgasms while saying, "JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJOHNNNNNNNNN CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!"


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Justin Roberts is an asshole... Jeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhnn CEEeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnaaaaa sucks!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

You can tell those kids have no fucking clue who Cena is and the mom is just a crazy bitch who bought them every piece of Cena gear she could.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

who's going to get fired


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

punk did not come out with his ice-cream barz t-shirt


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

PipeBomb said:


> CM SUCKS.
> 
> You suck punk, go back to the indies. John cena rules.


Says the guy with Bieber in his sig.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Complete no-reaction to Miz's kick :lmao.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Cute babies. Hope they're havin a good time~


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

this raw needs more annonymous gm


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

:lmao @ Punk's face when Cena took his shirt off.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

JDman said:


> If HHH gets fired tonight I will take a shit in my fish tank, pedigree my mom through the kitchen table, hit my cat with the spinebuster, crack my dog's head with the sledgehammer and *ride around town with HHH's theme song playing full blast with the windows down spitting out water as I go down the street.*
> 
> And I...am...dead....serious.


Would love to see that just for laughs


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

They were Ginuwine, Michael Cole? Like the R&B singer?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

CM Punk chants. Love it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

alejbr4 said:


> this raw needs more annonymous gm


This post needs more spell check.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Northern Lights suplexes always look great.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

What happened to King and JR....?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Says the guy with Bieber in his sig.


Bieber is a pimp bro.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I seriously play HHH's theme song full blast with the windows down whenever I drive anywhere. I SWEAR to god...I will record a video of people's reactions as I slowly drive around if enough people want...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

vince mcmahon is gonna fire hhh. but why does michael cole pronounce laurenaitis last name like larengytis


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Can anyone explain how Cena fits in this match? I don't remember any recent beef between him and Truth or Miz.

Shoulda been HHH/Punk vs Awesome TRuth instead.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> They were Ginuwine, Michael Cole? Like the R&B singer?


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

JDman said:


> I seriously play HHH's theme song full blast with the windows down whenever I drive anywhere. I SWEAR to god...I will record a video of people's reactions as I slowly drive around if enough people want...


Fucking mark lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

psx71 said:


> What happened to King and JR....?


Mark Henry happened


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice DDT by The Miz.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow the Giants are killing it. What's up with St. Louis?


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

psx71 said:


> What happened to King and JR....?


Henry killed them.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I felt bad for J Roberts with that awful face he had when D Bryan choked him but fuck that I wish he would be choked again. That was awful. And to the haters later that will say pu k gets no reaction I do think I heard loud chants of CM Punk in the match so far.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

psx71 said:


> What happened to King and JR....?


Mark Henry that's what!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

JDman said:


> If HHH gets fired tonight I will take a shit in my fish tank, pedigree my mom through the kitchen table, hit my cat with the spinebuster, crack my dog's head with the sledgehammer and ride around town with HHH's theme song playing full blast with the windows down spitting out water as I go down the street.
> 
> And I...am...dead....serious.


We believe you.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

only in a wrasslin forum would you losers find JDman to be funny


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

JDman said:


> I seriously play HHH's theme song full blast with the windows down whenever I drive anywhere. I SWEAR to god...I will record a video of people's reactions as I slowly drive around if enough people want...


You should do it. That would be awesome.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I still can't believe they're making a movie based off of 'Rock 'Em Sock 'Em Robots'.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Punk and Cena seem to genuinely like one another, or is it just me?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice.. huge CM Punk chants..


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

psx71 said:


> What happened to King and JR....?


JR got choked out by Mark Henry and King got slammed through the announce table.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> Bieber is a doofus bro.


Fixed.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Is it me or is Cena and Punk acting like a Heel tag team


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Miz's ddts are awesome


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll do it tomorrow. Got to figure out where a crowded street is first and find my good camcorder.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

JDman said:


> I seriously play HHH's theme song full blast with the windows down whenever I drive anywhere. I SWEAR to god...I will record a video of people's reactions as I slowly drive around if enough people want...


Do it. Please.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

NikkiSixx said:


> They were Ginuwine, Michael Cole? Like the R&B singer?


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

more black on white crime


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Either Triple H is getting fired by Vince or no one will be fired.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Kobe Bryant said:


> only *on the internet* would you losers find JDman to be funny


There, fixed that for ya.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Did Cena shake the refs hand just because Miz did it? Miz said sorry to the ref right after that Cena shook the refs hand too.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> I still can't believe they're making a movie based off of 'Rock 'Em Sock 'Em Robots'.


Think thats bad? They're making a movie based on Battleship too.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

JDman said:


> I seriously play HHH's theme song full blast with the windows down whenever I drive anywhere. I SWEAR to god...I will record a video of people's reactions as I slowly drive around if enough people want...


record it.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Your_Solution said:


> Punk and Cena seem to genuinely like one another, or is it just me?


They've said multiple times that they respect the hell out of each other.
I imagine they are pretty good friends backstage.


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Kobe Bryant said:


> only in a wrasslin forum would you losers find JDman to be funny


I'm a loser because I think he's funny? You sir, need to lighten up.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

This really pisses me off. Cole is supposed to be a heel commentator. He always praises the Miz, yet, he still always praises Cena. The heel announcer is always supposed to criticize the top face i.e. Bobby Heenan and Hulk Hogan. The Miz and Cena had a rivalry quite recently, how can you sit there and complement both of them as a heel??? That needs to be addressed immediately, but probably wont be.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Relatively short amount of pages for a RAW discussion...what's the deal?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Mark Henry saved this Raw from being a total disaster.

HHH to fire Laurinitus I reckon.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

JDman said:


> I seriously play HHH's theme song full blast with the windows down whenever I drive anywhere. I SWEAR to god...I will record a video of people's reactions as I slowly drive around if enough people want...


Please do so.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

JDman, make sure you're spitting out water too, dude.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Frozen Inferno said:


> Relatively short amount of pages for a RAW discussion...what's the deal?


Monday Night Football happened.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Frozen Inferno said:


> Relatively short amount of pages for a RAW discussion...what's the deal?


People enjoying the show instead of bitching about it. It's pretty good this week ;p


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Wsupden said:


> *vince mcmahon is gonna fire hhh.* but why does michael cole pronounce laurenaitis last name like larengytis


Hmm, could happen I guess. Vince comes back, announces he's been made COO again, and fires Trips, just like Trips did originally to him? 

I just hope this show doesn't end with Trips firing Laryngitis. What a letdown that'd be.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Meatwad555 said:


> I'm a loser because I think he's funny? You sir, need to lighten up.


you have the sense of humor of a 6 year old then


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Frozen Inferno said:


> Relatively short amount of pages for a RAW discussion...what's the deal?


It's been a good show...people only post if there's something to bitch about


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SP103 said:


> Monday Night Football happened.


And gears 3 release events as well.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Good night of TV How i met your mother, Two and half men, Roast of Charlie Sheen and RAW


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

jacobdaniel said:


> JDman, make sure you're spitting out water too, dude.


I will. I might pull into a Walmart parking lot and sit in the closest spot I can get and spit out water when someone walks by and turn HHH's theme on BLAST with my windows down.


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena's going to make the hot tag? What a pleasant change of events.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

The Miz doesn't get nearly enough credit for his technical wrestling ability. He has great timing, it's a fact.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The AWESOM sign. 

Priceless. fucking priceless.


----------



## DosMascaras (Feb 19, 2009)

AWE_O_


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

charlie sheen roast


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eli Manning is ratings :side:


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Cole just compared Miz to Ali.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Frozen Inferno said:


> Relatively short amount of pages for a RAW discussion...what's the deal?


There hasn't been much to complain about. :lmao


----------



## theundeniabletruth (Sep 14, 2011)

plz fire cena


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Cool "Awesome" sign in the front.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"great *throw* by Cena" fpalm


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

DETAILS: Punk on the apron, pulling at the tag rope trying to make it longer.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

inbound brutalization of the referee. It's too obvious that theyre emphasizing how "law-abiding" Awesome Truth is being.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The thing that would make the forums crash would be if they said Michael Cole is fired


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

That game isn't even close, so I guess that the decent quality of the show makes sense.


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Kobe Bryant said:


> you have the sense of humor of a 6 year old then


And you have the punctuation and capitalization skills of a 12-year old. What's your point?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I think we can agree Punk is a permanent main eventer?


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Really odd how Cena and Punk are heeling it up lol


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

What's the Miz's favorite AC/DC album?! BALLBREAKER


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Actually, I don't think I can do it guys. :/ Not sure where my good camcorder is...

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll keep looking tomorrow though, I REALLY want to do this.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I wish they would stopping metioning Cena is a 10 time champ. Cole said like 3 times during this match.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> The thing that would make the forums crash would be* if they said Michael Cole is fired*


I might just cheer out loud if that were to happen.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

He wasn't about to do a flying knee, Cole....oh nvm.

Punk has the hot tag, nice!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice to see that leg injury has worn off.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

So we have the finish of this match and the explanation of someone getting fired in less than 5 minutes?


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

Is it me or does Hugh Jackman look like Brutus Magnus? lol.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

holy fucking shit, someone other than Cena lands the winning pinfall in the ME...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Strange...


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

THE BEST IN THE WORLD!


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Really surprised Cena wasn't the one to win that.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

LOOOOOOL @ SuperPunk.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

SuperPunk has prevailed lol.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Punk getting the pin when tagging with Cena??? Another sign of the apocalypse perhaps?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

HERE WE GOOOOOOO


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HHH IS BACK

HOLY
FUCKING
SHIT

FUCK YEAH!!!!


----------



## Shadows420 (Dec 31, 2009)

So what do they do on the follow up show to make Mark Henry look like a credible dominating champion?

*Have him go after and beat up the commentary team*.

I mean, really?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

someone's gonna get fired


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Come on Punk, give Cena the GTS.

Please tell me Cena's fired.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Punk is so fucking awesome. Crowd was HOT for that!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Lol, saw it coming.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I... uh... huh.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

BOMBSHELL!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

C-O-N-SPIRACY


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

omg


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome Truth fired?!? WTH?!?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What the fuck... so... stupid...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

miz and truth are fired!!!!!!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

da fak?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

You *know* that won't last.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Huh. Didn't see that coming. I suppose this is their way of moving to Smackdown?


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

What a terrible ending


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

Holy piss


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

To SmackDown they go


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Troll face.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

JDman said:


> HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HHH IS BACK
> 
> HOLY
> FUCKING
> ...


Man, you're not even trying anymore. Step your game up!


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Hunter "Trolololololol" Helmsley


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Noooo


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Smackdown bound!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome Truth 2 Smackdown.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Miz/Truth fired? OH COME ON!!!!!!!!!

GET EM!!!!!!!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

DEREK BATEMAN SIGHTING


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

best raw in a good month....pretty solid ending.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol Regal got in the middle of it.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WHAT??????? WOAH!!!???
WHAT???
REALLY?
REALLY??
REALLY???
Confusion is what I am.

PERCY WATSON OH YEAH!!!
SCOTTY!
Oh snap, whoop him!

Glad I'm going next week!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

attacking hhh like dat.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

lol @ regal. something about him right now is making me crack up


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*BERRIED*


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

haha


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Regal, Swagger, and Barrett throwing them out? Should we be reading into that?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

And the reason why is........?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Great ending :lmao.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

11:03.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I HATE YOU!


----------



## DosMascaras (Feb 19, 2009)

FOOD CART FTW


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was... dumb. What the fuck... so stupid. Way to go WWE...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that.....was.....surprising?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Alrighty then.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok, this was a very good RAW. There, I said it.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like Triple H has gone on a...power trip


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

CONSPIRACY!


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

nwo 

nash miz truth


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a pretty good ending with Laurinitus chilling in the background. Wonder what's gonna happen next week?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

That ending was priceless :lmao


----------



## a4597994 (Sep 19, 2011)

have you ever been so mad that you can't knock over a table?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This CONSPIRACY is getting out of control


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

That was so obvious........not


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

WTF was that? LOL


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

im confused, but i have good feelings bout whats to come


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

After raw went off, triple threat with punk, del Rio, and cena right now


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

What the fuck just happened?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Show ended a little earlier than usual.


----------



## Heartbreakid (Sep 15, 2011)

i wanted cena fired


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Good Raw, headscratcher ending.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Miz-Truth-Nash nWo then Cena joins as the Hogan?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Miz/R-Truth are fired.

Watch them create a stable of other fired people.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Don't worry guys, next week we will see the return of the Calgary Kid and K-Kwik.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Miz fired in his hometown, tough break


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

they will be back next week so no biggie


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Really enjoyed Raw tonight, it was very entertaining for a change! Looking forward to seeing what happens with this Miz/Truth thing


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I only just caught the last 15 minutes. Once Triple H fired Miz and Truth I immediately thought about Nash and Laurinaitis. Group is forming for sure.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I guess Hunter didn't like Awesome Truth's remix theme.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Good Raw. Actually paid more attention to it then football.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Shame they aren't really fired. That would be fantastic.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

THAT...WAS....AMAZING.

I'm about to ride around my neighborhood playing HHH's theme song on max waking up all the neighbors. HOW THE FUCK CAN THEY BE SLEEPING. 

I'm doing the HHH pose naked in my room with my sledgehammer over and over and doing his troll yell. I need to perfect it for tomorrow when I record what happens when I blast HHH's theme song in a Walmart parking lot.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

omg!!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Was I the only one waiting for Alex Riley to throw out Titus O'Neil?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Vince-->Cena-->Nash-->Punk(for a split second)-->Miz & Truth. Firing Galores recently.

They will be back next week thanks to The Executive Vice President of Talent Relations


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Why did Wade Barett help them escort truth out the building? :lmao


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Really good Raw, surprising ending, i'm wondering where they're gonna go with this


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Firing Miz and Truth? That's the dumbest shit I've seen on Raw since...since...since the 9:00 hour. fpalm

We all know Johnny'll hire them back. And why in the hell were all those guys back there watching the show?? Are they always out there watching Raw like that? Of course not. Just something to excuse Trips not getting his ass beat.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

One-Man Power Trip?

They ain't going to SD. Trips isn't some GM.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

good show + iffy ending > bad show + great ending

Whatever they did this week, they need to do it more often.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Can already see the "Hunter is too unstable to be COO" angle coming in the storyline. Johnny gonna be running things before ya know it.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

WTF? is all I have to say. Surprised by the ending, good raw minus the divas match.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Rop3 said:


> Miz-Truth-Nash nWo then Cena joins as the Hogan?


Shit, you might be right. Except for the Cena part though. He's not turning heel, ever.

It would make sense though. Miz, Truth, and Nash would all be "outsiders" trying to infiltrate WWE and take over.....


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well... um... that was... something.

Next week should be an interesting Raw if Miz and Truth don't just go to SD.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

JDman said:


> THAT...WAS....AMAZING.
> 
> I'm about to ride around my neighborhood playing HHH's theme song on max waking up all the neighbors. HOW THE FUCK CAN THEY BE SLEEPING.
> 
> I'm doing the HHH pose naked in my room with my sledgehammer over and over and doing his troll yell. I need to perfect it for tomorrow when I record what happens when I blast HHH's theme song in a Walmart parking lot.


post useless without pics


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I hate you wwe firing the Awesome-Truth


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Wouldn't it be funny if they threw Morrison out there with him


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao at SuperPunk comments. Didn't take long for you people at all.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Miz and Truth went from feuding with Air Boom to feuding with HHH 

Not bad, not bad at all


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> Can already see the "Hunter is too unstable to be COO" angle coming in the storyline. Johnny gonna be running things before ya know it.


Which is dumb because thats what they said about Vince.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

kennedy=god said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if they threw Morrison out there with him


After that 30 second squash tonight, I think JoMo is scrubbing the toilets from this day forward.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Alright, WWE. Even though I don't know where the fuck you're going with this all, I'm interested. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Well everyone seems surprised by the ending, surely that's a good thing? A bit of unpredictability?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wonderful Raw. (Y)

Just overall enjoyable show. Liked the Henry promo, the main event and aftermath and ZACK RYDER~~~~!!!!


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I liked the final match and the final backstage segment. The rest of the show was pretty predictable.

WWE Monday Night Raw 9/19 Review


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

I smell either Vince coming back or John forming a temp group of Miz, Truth, and possibly Nash. Maybe to fuck shit up for the HIAC main event.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lmao at SuperPunk comments. Didn't take long for you people at all.


Well, he is a top babyface now. He has his own 'moves of doom' series. Running knee, bulldog, springboard clotheslines, GTS. As a heel it'd get broken up/fail often.. now it's pretty much just goes all the way except the GTS now and then.

Don't get me wrong, I love Punk and am loving him being at the top. It's just the nature of the beast.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

went from hating the WWE to loving it in less than 24 hours

How about that


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I still say this all leads to HHH leading Awesome Truth and Nash in a faction, but the only question is, will more firings take place in the weeks to come to only add to a potential group? A Corporation? Should be interesting.

All we'd need then is Taker returning, abducting people, forming the Ministry, and we'd have 1999 all over again when this gets to the next stage.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Excellent RAW.


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

IT WAS FUNNY when COle cried like a bitch when miz got fired


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is the worst ive seen in months*

By all accounts I heard Raw was really good tonight. From what I saw I thought it was pretty good too.

Care to explain why you didn't like it?


----------



## valentinedivine (Jun 1, 2008)

Sphynxx said:


> Was I the only one waiting for Alex Riley to throw out Titus O'Neil?


I was waiting for Riley to throw himself out in all the confusion


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

kennedy=god said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if they threw Morrison out there with him


The difference is if they threw Morrison out he ain't getting back in.


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

it was a good Raw.

*GUYZ!!! WOLVERINE WORE ZACK'S HEADBAND!!!*


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

NWO Miz Truth Nash


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is the worst ive seen in months*

Are you fucking serious?

This Raw was pretty damn good, easily the best since MiTB build-up time. 


What was wrong with it?


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

alexnvrmnd said:


> I smell either Vince coming back or John forming a temp group of Miz, Truth, and possibly Nash. Maybe to fuck shit up for the HIAC main event.


No Stephanie takeover?


----------



## PGeragoingdown25 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ending did catch my eye. There is finally unpredictability where it makes you actually think. Part of WWE's success in late 90s/early 00's.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

valentinedivine said:


> I was waiting for Riley to throw himself out in all the confusion


Ok, this legit made me chuckle.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I was really impressed by this RAW. Good stuff all around, and a lot of directions they can head moving forward. Either Funkman is going to bring Miz/Truth back, or Vince is, or Steph is behind everything, or Trips is playing some super long endgame. Can't wait to see where they take this.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is the worst ive seen in months*

wow some people are never pleased. I thought Raw was great tonight....minus the Divas match


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is the worst ive seen in months*

i enjoyed raw nothing bad was on it really other than divas of doom doing nothing again lol


----------



## PGeragoingdown25 (Sep 13, 2011)

This is Sting said:


> NWO Miz Truth Nash


Raw is at war with UFC or what?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Sphynxx said:


> No Stephanie takeover?


Have a feeling that sooner or later we'll find out she's been the one pushing Johnny's buttons, and she's really the one that ends up in charge.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is the worst ive seen in months*

Man I must be on bizzaro world because I thought it was the best in a long time.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

valentinedivine said:


> I was waiting for Riley to throw himself out in all the confusion


Literally lol'd on that one. Riley is so bad. So terribly, terribly bad.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is the worst ive seen in months*

Raw was great minus the Divas match, but thats nothing new. Eve is gonna use the roll up finisher like kelly now fpalm


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Solid Raw all around, the best since July.

The ending definitely got me hooked again, once again I'm very interested to see what happens from here and I'm glad that Troof and Miz have a big part in this whole conspiracy situation. Great stuff. Just as I was about to tune out the WWE hooks me back in.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

So what was the point of Cody Rhodes coming out though


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is the worst ive seen in months*

Thoroughly enjoyed this Raw and I really liked the main event. Ryder/Ziggler was fun, as was the ending.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is the worst ive seen in months*



Kingofstuff said:


>


What in the fuckin' blue hell? That shits gonna disturb me for the rest of my life.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is the worst ive seen in months*

I like what they are doing with the conspirisy angle. Some people are never gonna be pleased.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i can see a Stephanie vs Triple H power feud not vince as all are expecting


----------



## Quatrix (Feb 5, 2011)

Is this another WWE "firing" where they just go to the other show and continue like nothing happened (e.g. Vickie and Dolph)?


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

Novak Djokovic said:


> So what was the point of Cody Rhodes coming out though


Part of thought he was gonna attack the Sin Cara after the whole twin thing.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That was a great RAW, no lie.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Kingofstuff said:


> Why did Wade Barett help them escort truth out the building? :lmao


Because thats what jobbers do and unfortunatly Wade is a jobber now


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is the worst ive seen in months*

why are you validating him?
He could have just posted this in the big ass fucking thread but he want to feel like a super smart mark whose opinion matters and makes his own thread.

OH shit I just validated him by responding 

FUCK!


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

Why wouldn't Del Rio take his rematch tonight? Oh yeah, he needs his rest. But he's fighting Jomo anyway? So what's the point, you're getting no rest.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Novak Djokovic said:


> So what was the point of Cody Rhodes coming out though


To give people their souvenir paper bags, of course.


----------



## PGeragoingdown25 (Sep 13, 2011)

Novak Djokovic said:


> So what was the point of Cody Rhodes coming out though


I know. That was weird.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, let's see if a new faction is indeed forming...aside Nash, Miz and Truth...
-Christian
-Ziggler, Swagger & Vickie (tired of being on bottom)
-Divas of Doom (SS-NoC-tonight)
-(possible?) Mark Henry (hated by alot of people, but hasn't exactly done much toward any of the above since turn)
-(possible?) DeBiase OR Rhodes (one of the two; leaning toward Ted right now)
-Big Show & Kane (when they return; possible)


----------



## aeriolewinters (Mar 14, 2010)

> Wouldn't it be funny if they threw Morrison out there with him


Oh please this, we need Morrison to do something, and if that something is ranting with the Miz in the Dirt Sheet. It's better than any mic work he's done live, with Miz trying to get Morrison's to tag with him because the Conspiracy supposedly extends to him.



> -Ziggler, Swagger & Vickie (tired of being on bottom)


Morrison would be a poster boy for 'tired of being on bottom'. So I kinda like the idea for it.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

Not a bad RAW at all, but the best one I've seen this year is still RAW Roulette before MITB.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Novak Djokovic said:


> So what was the point of Cody Rhodes coming out though


No idea but he would've picked up an appearance pay check so I bet he's laughing.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Good episode, interested to see what's gonna happen next, Johnny Ace is for sure with Miz, Truth, and Nash but that seems a little _too_ obvious.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Sheamus*

Tonight raw was epic awesome mark Henry segment i cant believe he beat up Jr and king. Epic miz and truth firing backstage breakdown included it was a great raw your a hater


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is the worst ive seen in months*

Scott Stanford.

Win.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

... and in hindsight, I'm surprised Henry didn't put Cole through the table. Cole could've used the night off to make sure his voice was back 100%.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Was expecting Orton during Henry's demolition angle. I don't care if you guys like him, but Henry bores the fuck outta me.

Plus, WTF is booking the divas division?!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Monsoon4Ever said:


> ... and in hindsight, I'm surprised Henry didn't put Cole through the table. Cole could've used the night off to make sure his voice was back 100%.


He's looking for heel heat, not the biggest pop of his career lol.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Is it safe to say that WWE might actually be getting good again? I have been enjoying it since Triple H became CEO.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> Is it safe to say that WWE might actually be getting good again? I have been enjoying it since Triple H became CEO.


He's not CEO. He's COO.

COO COO for Cocoa Puffs.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

will94 said:


> Cena/Punk/Del Rio at Hell In A Cell, calling it now.


I love getting it right lol


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

That was pretty solid Raw, best one since the shoot heard around the world. I don't really have much to complain about. Excluding the Divas, but I don't care tbh. 

Hopefully this storyline gets somewhere good. They have a chance, try not to fuck it up WWE.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

That was a really good RAW, i was dying with laughter when Miz/Truth got carried out of the building.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

chargebeam said:


> Was expecting Orton during Henry's demolition angle. I don't care if you guys like him, but Henry bores the fuck outta me.
> 
> *Plus, WTF is booking the divas division?!*


Kelly Kelly's vagina.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He's looking for heel heat, not the biggest pop of his career lol.


Lol, well I meant putting both Lawler AND Cole through the table, but you make a good point :-D


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Good episode, interested to see what's gonna happen next, Johnny Ace is for sure with Miz, Truth, and Nash but that seems a little _too_ obvious.


I feel like every single thing on RAW these days is either "obvious" or "confusing" to the iwc.


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

Wait if they got fired, in a storyline sense they don't gotta pay the fine


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

the problem with miz and truth coming back as "outsider" types is that they aren't dominant like nash and hall were. and i really dont want to see nash wrestle. he can be an enforcer type, but i dont want to see him actually have a match. no matter what happens, wwe is making us want to tune in to see what happens. and honestly, there's no reason to try and rehash the nwo...they did that with the nexus and they fucked it up...they could try and redeem themselves, but i dont think it will work...miz and truth aren't dominant enough. i dont think they're going to turn punk or cena...they're just going to be themselves and some people will like them, some wont. its getting too deep now and will looked really fucking stupid if hhh ends up turning and was behind everything the whole time. i dont know where this is going...no one does, and thats the beauty of it. people can bitch all the want about how dumb things look week to week and that we dont ever get any real answers...but thats how a fucking storyline is supposed to be. remember, years ago, one storyline would go on for months before the two parties even had a match(back when there were only 4 ppvs). i like the style wwe is starting to go into these days.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Has anybody entertained the idea that Miz, Truth & Nash may return with Chris Masters & some other recently endevoured guys as well?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

K-Fed said:


> Kelly Kelly's vagina.


:cuss:


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

The Good:
Mark Henry
Ziggler
Vickie
Main event was decent I guess
Surprising ending

The Bad:
No answered questions from last night
Divas
8 man tag
Jackman
HHH messing up his lines, mess of an opening segment
Ryder obvious spot calling
Cody Rhodes comes out to do nothing
Dead ass crowd

Average Raw


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

No, the fines will be taken from their last check.most likely vacation hours 
they would pay it instead of burning a bridge with the largest wrestling promotion


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Only negative was the ham and eggers and humanoids giving Mizark Henry the "What" chants.

Other than that, show was solid.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

what kind of pop would Matt Hardy get if he returned next week out of the crowd with nash ????


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is the worst ive seen in months*

Way better than last weeks and this week was actually enjoyable, so um gtfo.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

orph said:


> No, the fines will be taken from their last check.most likely vacation hours
> they would pay it instead of burning a bridge with the largest wrestling promotion


Either I'm missing your sarcasm or you really think there's a fine to be paid.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

chargebeam said:


> :cuss:


My thoughts exactly, I don't like this one bit. Goddamn Kelly and her favors to Vinnie Mac :no:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

kennedy=god said:


> Has anybody entertained the idea that Miz, Truth & Nash may return with Chris Masters & some other recently endevoured guys as well?


Aftre the Sin Cara fiasco and the Nash deal it has occured to me that stuff like that may happen... I just really hope this helps push Miz and Truth more when they get back. You also have to wonder what Punk/Cena have to say about that firing though...


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't worry folks, video at walmart will be up tomorrow.

NIGHT!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

orph said:


> No, the fines will be taken from their last check.most likely vacation hours
> they would pay it instead of burning a bridge with the largest wrestling promotion


you're trying too hard to make it look like you still think wrestling is real...


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

Monsoon4Ever said:


> Either I'm missing your sarcasm or you really think there's a fine to be paid.


he was answering my question from a storyline perspective. we all know there's no money lost


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

Monsoon4Ever said:


> Either I'm missing your sarcasm or you really think there's a fine to be paid.


Sarcasm can be difficult to grasp in written form and is easily misinterpreted because it is vocally oriented


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

Maybe Master's release was a work all along!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Fucking work, I watched everything since Zach Ryder and Hugh Jackman >__>

I realized, if ADR was in the triple threat match, why was not he included at the end of the show? lol


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

ADR's title reign is more forgettable than Swaggers


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Fucking work, I watched everything since Zach Ryder and Hugh Jackman >__>
> 
> I realized, if ADR was in the triple threat match, why was not he included at the end of the show? lol


because not a single Fu.. would be given if he was in the main event


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

PGeragoingdown25 said:


> I know. That was weird.


Because he was in a sanctioned match with sin cara .duh


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cycloneon said:


> Fucking work, I watched everything since Zach Ryder and Hugh Jackman >__>
> 
> I realized, if ADR was in the triple threat match, why was not he included at the end of the show? lol


*Because they wanted him to go over tonight to help with credibility and there was no way Punk and Cena was losing to end the show.*


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Average RAW that did nothing to fix the huge fuck ups from last night.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

shotsx can you please stop posting so often you give me an erection


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

orph said:


> shotsx can you please stop posting so often you give me an erection


No


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

dynastynyy said:


> you're trying too hard to make it look like you still think wrestling is real...


So if this were a message board say for LOST 

and someone asked "what was the black smoke?

you would say "cgi"

and I would say the man in black and elaborate


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Henry's promo (Y)
Jackman/Ziggler/Vickie segment (Y)
Ryder/Ziggler w/Jackman (Y)
Opening promo (Y)
Punk/Cena vs Miz Truth (Y)
Aftermath of Raw (Y)

Eight man tag was fun for a short match too, tbh.

Miz/Truth being fired has so many possibilities.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Johnny Ace should have his own entrance music, start it with a loud "The Executive Vice President of Talent Relations" now that would be epic.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

orph said:


> So if this were a message board say for LOST
> 
> and someone asked "what was the black smoke?
> 
> ...


BURN


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

shotsx said:


> ADR's title reign is more forgettable than Swaggers


ADR had a title reign?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

It's amazing how much heat Johnny Ace generates. Plus what's with his voice? He always sounds like he has a sore throat.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Team Johnny Ace vs Team Trips at Survivor Series perhaps?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

This wasn't that bad of a show

Mark Henry had me rolling for all the wrong reasons...he had Jim Ross begging, Jerry got murdered, and he had those little fans in backwards Ohio angry.

Miz/Truth continue to rolll....

Del Rio DESTROYED that whelp Borrison....pure hilarity.

Kelly Kelly FUCKING SUCKS. On every conceivable level.....

Vickie, Ziggler, and Hugh Jackson was a good segment......Ryder was very over


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> This wasn't that bad of a show
> 
> Mark Henry had me rolling for all the wrong reasons...he had Jim Ross begging, Jerry got murdered, and he had those little fans in backwards Ohio angry.
> 
> ...


Yes, Miz and Truth continue to roll.... They're FIRED


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Agree about Kelly Kelly always sucking, if she's not sucking on my TV she's sucking dick.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*RAW 

The good:*
- Opening promo.
- Mark Henry segment. Good acting, King getting his ass whooped will be used (and will remain effective) for many years to come.
- Ryder's ovation. Simply awesome. I'm not the biggest fan of the guy but the reaction when he won was phenomenal.
- Ziggler getting mic time. So underrated.
- Sheamus DOMINATING
- RAW aftermath highly entertaining

*The bad:*
- Morrison squashed.
- No real mid-card/upper-card feuds emerging, aside from Sheamus/Christian but that's SmackDown.
- Why the hell is Cena champion? Del Rio as the champ would have made for a more exciting build towards HIAC.

Very entertaining RAW. Kept me entertained from start to finish. ADR not being champ anymore is bugging me, though.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> This wasn't that bad of a show
> Kelly Kelly FUCKING SUCKS. On every conceivable level.....


A-men to that. Her ring work is so.. I can't put my finger on it. She just makes other people look bad. She's slow and sounds like she's giving birth at all times in the ring.


----------



## Quatrix (Feb 5, 2011)

MutaScale said:


> Only negative was the ham and eggers and humanoids giving Mizark Henry the "What" chants.


It was amusing when they started doing it with Stone Cold, but now it's just getting really old.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

The "what" chants are what make me wish I'd focused more on Behavioral Psychology in college. Wrestling fans are a potential treasure trove when it comes to behavioral studies, because it's very clear that -- generally speaking, always with exceptions -- they're very much addicted to repetition. I applaud any wrestling fan that occasionally steps back and realizes this and wonders WTF they're actually doing. 

Think about all the catch phrases that are repeated over, over, over, OVER, and over again. Hell, the commentators even have their own trademark phrases. Why exactly do we feel the need to keep echoing these phrases if it's not some sort of cult-like behavioral conditioning? 

One of my favorite examples is recent, Wrestlemania 27, when the Rock does his first "if you smell..." The camera pans to the crowd and there's this grown man fully emulating the Rock's expressions all the way down to the wagging tongue. And I think to myself, "Why?" And I'm not sure I have the answer, other than it just plain feels good and I guess there's nothing wrong with that.

But to the outsider looking in, stuff like that and *especially* the "what" chants are why wrestling fans will continue to have the dark stigma hanging over them.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Just wanted to say that Mark Henry in my opinion has already brought a lot of credibility to the World Heavyweight Championship. You can really tell how much it means to be the WHC to him, and you can really see the passion comming from him when he talks about that title. It it like the most important thing in the world to him. I really respect that about him.


----------



## lestervai (Apr 12, 2011)

aeriolewinters said:


> Oh please this,* we need Morrison to do something*, and if that something is ranting with the Miz in the Dirt Sheet. It's better than any mic work he's done live, with Miz trying to get Morrison's to tag with him because the Conspiracy supposedly extends to him.
> 
> 
> Morrison would be a poster boy for 'tired of being on bottom'. So I kinda like the idea for it.



no, the booker needs to do something with jomo.


----------



## lestervai (Apr 12, 2011)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Just wanted to say that Mark Henry in my opinion has already brought a lot of credibility to the World Heavyweight Championship. You can really tell how much it means to be the WHC to him, and you can really see the passion comming from him when he talks about that title. It it like the most important thing in the world to him. I really respect that about him.


i agree with you bro, mark henry gain so much respect in winning that WHC. he deserves it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Just wanted to say that Mark Henry in my opinion has already brought a lot of credibility to the World Heavyweight Championship. You can really tell how much it means to be the WHC to him, and you can really see the passion comming from him when he talks about that title. It it like the most important thing in the world to him. I really respect that about him.


I agree that he does make the title look credible. Christian as champion, we were all expecting some bogus end to his reign. Orton is just down right annoying. But for the first time in what seems like decades, the WWE has built an unstoppable monster who isn't eventually defeated soundly and kills their credibility. He's been white hot for a couple of months now and convincingly defeated Orton last night. Tonight was no different. He's intimidating to everyone on screen and has the appeal that no one can take him down at this moment.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

Love seeing Henry as champ. Hate thinking it's just a courtesy reign until HIAC.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That was an AWESOME Raw! I loved just about every bit of it...Intrigued with where they're going with Awesome Truth/Triple h, along with the whole "Who's the mastermind behind all this angle", as well as the Triple threat HIAC(Which, Cena will most likely win  )

Can't wait for next week though!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Monsoon4Ever said:


> Love seeing Henry as champ. Hate thinking it's just a courtesy reign until HIAC.


yeh, i doubt that. Hes gotten more and more solid since they started pushing him to the WHC. I really want to believe that they are intent on keeping belts on waists for longer than a month at a time.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Hella of a good show. I wasn't expecting much but wow I was pretty much enjoying it. Mark Henry for some reason makes the title mean something. He might not be the best mic talker, but he shows how much it means to hold that title and how he talks about it. Henry seems to bring the World Heavy Weight Champion some credibility. As for the ending loved it makes Punk look strong and credible and that he can also dominate in the ring. That ending also its obvious we can expect an interesting Survivor Series


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

shotsx said:


> IT WAS FUNNY when COle cried like a bitch when miz got fired


LOL yeah, same thing I was thinking :lmao


----------



## Jeuh (Sep 10, 2011)

So...what happened...


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mark Henry Rules. He plays his role PERFECTLY!


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

That ending pretty much guarantees a stable of Miz, Truth and Nash appearing at some point.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW 9-19-11

Good Highlights:
-Sheamus and Air Boom winning the Tag Match

-Dolph Ziggler showing everyone that he can talk on the mic. I was impressed with him and like this aggressive voice he was using. He sounded very genuine and not forced which is John Morrison does. I'm not used to Hugh Jackman's real accent either. I just keep thinking Wolverine whenever I see him. But man is he tall as well. This was a good promo. I hope Ziggler moves on from Vickie and climbs up to main event next year.

-Mark Henry was World Champion is already more interesting than Randy Orton ever was. How refreshing this is. Also, Henry's speech already put prestige back into the World Title as well. Him damaging King was cool too. I'm getting tired of King's commentary so this whole segment worked for me. Henry is being built up big time right now and it's going well.

-Zack Ryder getting a nice ovation and defeating Ziggler with the help of Jackman.

-R Truth and The Miz's rap before the main event match. I loved it. Lol... The match was decent too and it really looks like CM Punk is a face, at least in my eyes. I don't understand why The Miz had to take the pinfall in his hometown though. With Miz and Truth being fired now, this opens up many possibilities to go from here. Will Laurinitis hire them back? Or will they go to Smackdown?

Lowlights:
-John Morrison continues to job. He's the RAW version of Ted Dibiase right now. All that talent is there, but the character isn't.

-Sin Cara vs Sin Cara. The segment was entertaining but I don't want to keep watching them point fingers at each other. Start talking damn it. Plus, the RAW crowd didn't even cheer that much for either Cara.

-Where the hell did Cody Rhodes go after he made his entrance too? That is lame. I was hoping to see him wrestle. He's the IC Champ damn it.

-Kelly Kelly and Eve continue to get the best of Beth and Natayla. That is bullshit. We all know Beth and Natayla can whoop their ass.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Minus the divas bullshit continuing, this was generally a fun, lively (good crowd, Cleveland) show. It felt like a program that was put together by people who cared about nearly every segment and individual talent on display (save Morrison, who I knew was going to be eaten alive). Which is a stark contrast from last week's abortion. Perhaps the somewhat weak ratings from last week coupled to the necessary follow-up to NoC inspired this correction.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> That ending pretty much guarantees a stable of Miz, Truth and Nash appearing at some point.


Don't forget the Executive Vice President of Talent Relations Mr. John Laurinitis


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm sure a lot of people think I'm an unhappy complainer/never satisfied IWC smark etc. etc. But other than the fact that Punk isn't getting a return match after the obviously overbooked clusterfuck finish (which I have a huge problem with) I thought Raw was VERY good for the most part.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Why didn't they adress Nash returning at NOC?

Anyways, yeah it was a very good RAW, with a good cliffhanger. Let's see where they go from here.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Loved the ending.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I love the Swagger/Ziggler feud. Swagger and Ziggler are building up this feud to perfection almost. Swagger is trying to sway Vickie into being the client for him while Ziggler is taking offense to that and feels that Swagger isn't above his level, being champion and all.

Ziggler is one of the best US champions we've had for a while and that's not saying much but nonetheless Ziggler has been treating the belt like a second World title on RAW and I love it. Swagger and Ziggler will no doubt have great matches under their belts once this feud is done and over with.

Good jobs guys. Now I watch RAW for you guys as well. Keep making me proud.


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

I lol'd when trips tried to push the cart over but failed


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> I love the Swagger/Ziggler feud. Swagger and Ziggler are building up this feud to perfection almost. Swagger is trying to sway Vickie into being the client for him while Ziggler is taking offense to that and feels that Swagger isn't above his level, being champion and all.
> 
> Ziggler is one of the best US champions we've had for a while and that's not saying much but nonetheless Ziggler has been treating the belt like a second World title on RAW and I love it. Swagger and Ziggler will no doubt have great matches under their belts once this feud is done and over with.
> 
> Good jobs guys. Now I watch RAW for you guys as well. Keep making me proud.


Amen. I love this storyline. So great to see the midcard and the United States Championship highlighted with an actual storyline every single week. Bless you, WWE, bless you...

*paddyposh*, I have to agree, it made me chucke and lulz.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

dietjuice said:


> Don't forget the Executive Vice President of Talent Relations Mr. John Laurinitis


I wonder if John Laurinitis is the third man!?


----------



## CMPimp (Dec 16, 2008)

That segment with Dolph Ziggler, Vickie and that actor was great and Dolph proves that he has great skills and he should be given the microphone more often. I would like to see feud with him and Zach Ryder in future.

Micheal Cole reaction to Miz and R Truth being fired was funny..lol. The ending was great when HHH got ampushed by Miz and Truth and the superstars ended up breaking it up and threw Miz and Truth out the building.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

"I like to wish you the best in future endevours, you're fired Punk!"

"Wait a second, Punk you're not fired"

*Punk sarcastically celebrates :lmao best part of the opening promo.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I personally LOL'd when the crowd chanted "Shane O Mac" as the higher power and Punk turned around and chuckled and said "No!" while the crowd played it off. Brilliant.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Good raw! 
Dolph ziggler mic skills are awesome and Vicky is fn entertaining.
I'm happy that there was no Orton on raw and that henry looked again like a monster.

Didn't like the ending i was expecting something like that:

HHH : Okay i guess i have to fire someone but the 4 of you had a great match so... John morrisson, you suck, you're fired!

Seriously i like the idea that now we have miz and truth in the storyline, i'm waiting for next week.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I honestly think the inclusion of Awesome Truth into this storyline has added new life into this Punk/HHH/Nash/Angle storyline. I may strongly dislike Truth but he's become bearable for me since teaming with Miz.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome Raw. After watching NOC, I thought I was about to put myself through torture, but everything on Raw was great. I can't think of a weak point in the entire show. 

Punk was back to being entertaining, because he wasn't trying to be cool for the first time in weeks. The Awesome Truth storyline is great and I'm glad they didn't just treat it as a throwaway after NOC and will actually be the focal point over the next few weeks. I think Truth and Miz work well as rebels, so it'll be cool seeing them inevitably crash Raw and beat up people in on the "conspiracy". 

Ziggler is starting to really impress me, which is a surprise considering I used to hate the guy. That must've been a thrill for Ziggler to do a promo with Hugh Jackman, because he was on his A game. Cool way to incorporate a guest host and Ryder is so very over right now. 

Ouch for Morrison. I wouldn't honestly be surprised if he's future endeavoured tomorrow, because that looked like one of those squashes they give to people who are about to be fired. 

I was highly thankful for Henry getting rid of the two fossils on commentary. The show was so much better with Cole and Mathews (those two and Booker actually relevant and young enough to work well with the current product). Henry is impressing me. HIAC vs Orton could be really good.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

When Jackman was announced I was like oh god, but everything he did was pretty funny and entertaining. Good RAW, ending made me laugh.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I really liked this Raw from top to bottom. First Raw in awhile where they actually focused on most of the roster and their storylines.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jackman can run the ropes like a pro way better than Kelly Kelly lol


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Jackman can run the ropes like a pro way better than Kelly Kelly lol


A handicapped, mentally challenged sea lion could run the ropes better than KK.


----------



## AlbertWesker (Feb 13, 2011)

As an Aussie, and seeing many failed "guests" appear on RAW I was a little worried about Jackman, but dammit the whole segment was great!

Much props


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Jackman's theme was pretty fucking awesome, BTW.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

AlbertWesker said:


> As an Aussie, and seeing many failed "guests" appear on RAW I was a little worried about Jackman, but dammit the whole segment was great!
> 
> Much props


It was refreshing to see a celeb look HAPPY and excited to be out in the ring, Jackman actually looked like he enjoyed interacting with the wrestlers unlike some who just show up do their thing, get paid and then leave. They should involve him more often


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

The highlight of RAW last night! lol

Justin Roberts is excellent at announcing!


----------



## Heartbreakid (Sep 15, 2011)

CeNation_ said:


> The highlight of RAW last night! lol
> 
> Justin Roberts is excellent at announcing!


my favourite moment was every moment with out cena


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

I loved Jackman and his remixed Xmen theme from the cartoon...


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Good RAW IMO. Looking forward to where this conspiracy storyline is going (even though I'm not as interested as I was pre-NOC). I also love it when Mark Henry is on the mic, the guy just absolutely delivers. He made the World heavyweight championship seem like a MAJOR championship compared to the WWE title (which gets passed around TOO MUCH). Other then that the rest of the show was pretty average.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Enjoyed that RAW. Glad we got a different direction as well from the 'E with them firing Truth/Miz and inserting Punk back into the title picture - I was expecting something worse, ie. Punk/Nash in the cell.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Are we gonna get a conspiracy feud at survivor series?

HHH, Cena, Punk & Rock vs Miz, Christian, R-Truth & Del Rio

I know its a bit one sided lol


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Heartbreakid said:


> my favourite moment was every moment with out cena


That sounds about right. Cena didn't even have anything to say last night, so he just repeated everything that had happened or been said earlier in the show. 
Great work there, John. The "Champ" is out of material.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

good raw this week.
pumped for the HIAC triple threat, and only 2 weeks to wait too! 
ziggler was great last nite, solid promo and a nice lil match with ryder/jackman

no idea why awesome truth were fired, but very intrigued now.

this cara on cara violence has to stop though, how much more blue blood has to be spilled before someone does something?


----------



## Super cena (Sep 20, 2011)

CeNation_ said:


> The highlight of RAW last night! lol
> 
> Justin Roberts is excellent at announcing!


(Y) John Cena is G.O.A.T


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wonderful Raw that even two of my friends that don't watch much enjoyed.

Main event was a solid tag match and Punk did a good job selling the injuries from the previous night. He won the match but it's not like he squashed anyone. Ziggler/Vickie/Jackman segment was awesome. Ryder/Ziggler was very entertaining. I really liked the Swagger/Vickie segment backstage. Can't wait to see how that plays out. The ending with the roster tossing Truth/Miz out really interests me as to what will happen when they make their way back. Eight man tag was a fun short match and Henry on the mic has been good recently.

Thoroughly enjoyed the show and it was well worth my time.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Can someone explain to me why some here think Truth/Miz are Smackdown bound?


HHH isn't some cheap-ass GM of one brand....he's the Acting Head Honcho of the WWE(meaning BOTH SHOWS!). 


His firing means firing from the whole COMPANY. 



Of course I know this is just a kayfabe "firing" but I'm perplexed that some here think they are moving to Smackdown.








Anyway....GREAT SHOW! I give immense Kudos to Jackman for being one of the Best Guest Hosts of Raw they've had for awhile. 

Loved that "unpredictability" has returned to the WWE as we all saw in the Main-Event(or rather after the match was over. lol)

I bet we see Truth and Miz buying a ticket to sit in the crowd(and Truth complaining how he has to sit alongside the little jimmies.  )


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Divas Division is fucking stupid.

Other than that, Raw ruled. Jackman was pretty great you could tell he genuinely enjoyed being out there, and needless to say, the progression in the Swagger/Ziggler/Vickie angle as well as RYDER GETTING THE WIN was fantastic. I'll say it again: ZACK RYDER BEAT THE US CHAMPION. I marked like a girl. Adding Punk to the title picture helps it somewhat I guess, since he and Cena have decent heat between them, but putting the triple threat in the Cell is completely pointless and continues to make the match completely meaningless. Whatever though, the match itself will probably be great. Henry is seriously having the best run of his career right now, he's been great on the mic and has just looked like the most unstoppable force in the E. I actually wouldn't be mad if they tried some old school booking and let him run through the roster until a new babyface is able to dethrone him. Awesome Truth being fired is shocking (in the good way) and I'm excited to see where it goes. It seems like Raw is finally starting to click on all cylinders (if we ignore the Divas...and we do). Just stabilize the title picture.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

The fact that this week's Raw thread has at least 20 fewer pages (I do 25 per page) than what it's been averaging lately is very telling. And I don't think it's necessarily because of football, either.

You're losing us, WWE. Quickly and surely.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Brilliant show. I can't remember the last time I sat through, like, 80% of a Raw without forwarding. Hugh Jackman owns. He was great, seemed very interested and actually engaged himself in what he was doing. He didn't take up too much time and they actually had him interact with some of the midcard which was great imo. Awesome stuff from him. Ziggler impressed me once again too btw. 

Something felt very different about this Raw to me, like they actually planned it out before hand. It flowed wonderfully, every segment had a purpose and hardly anything was filler. I think this is why. I hope they can keep this up because it felt like they had some direction last night and were actually going somewhere. Ziggler/Swagger, Cena/ADR/Punk, Divas, Henry/Orton, Trips/Punk, Trips/Punk/Laurinitis and Awesome Truth all got storyline progression. I'm speechless over that lol. Ryder, Air Boom and Seamus/Christian all got air time too and more importantly that that, it was meaningful airtime. Consider me impressed. 

I really want to see this standard kept up and improved upon. Great show and highly enjoyable from start to finish.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

wtf? Apart from Miz/Truth, they completely ignored the whole clusterfuck ending from NOC. Is it not obvious that Laurenitis was involved? How could Punk be involved like Laurenitis was saying? They have no idea where this storyline is going.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Where was Randy Orton?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ Kayfabe "injury" via Mark Henry or something?


----------



## Kurt Angel4 (Jul 17, 2011)

Everything besides the stupid DIVAs and Mark Henry going on like boring idiot was as great as it could be.

 
I loved the fact that Cena jobbed the tag team match instead of the other way around!


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

I see a former creative member is scathing of RAW: http://creativerecall.wordpress.com/2011/09/20/raw-recall-september-19-2011/

(his updated review is here by the way - http://creativerecall.wordpress.com/2011/09/20/raw-recall-september-19-2011-updated/ )


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow. I'm sorry but I can't stand people like him who just nitpick shit to death than rather look at it from an entertainment perspective. I bet had it went down his way, this RAW would have been weak compared to Monday. Honestly.



> HOW I’D BOOK IT: I went back and re-wrote this to reflect the Main Event. Show starts off with Miz and R-Truth in the middle of the ring. Miz and Truth apologize for their actions which is interrupted by Triple H. Truth tries to get over that there is obviously still a conspiracy. CM Punk comes out and says he must be crazy because he agrees there’s obviously a conspiracy but it doesn’t involve Triple H. Punk says he wasn’t granted the opportunity to get revenge on the last person who got involved in his business but he can tonight. Punk challenges either Miz or Truth. Triple H tells Punk he’s going to prove he isn’t involved in any conspiracy against Punk, because not only is he going to grant Punk his request, he’s going to give him both Truth AND Miz tonight. Miz and Truth look excited when Triple H says Punk will be teaming against ONE of his opponents at Hell in a Cell… The WWE Champion John Cena. (You can get out that Del Rio is also involved in the match in a backstage segment.) Then you have Triple H tell Miz and Truth their apology is accepted but I won’t need to apologize for what I do next. Instead of promoting someone’s getting firing let’s wait to see what he means by that statement.


So you don't bring in Del Rio to put him over even though he just lost his title? Punk/HHH was the main event so of course that was going to open the show. Miz and Truth had no incentive to be in the building so quickly anyways, knowing the consequences of their actions at NOC. Seriously, this is IWC nitpicking at its worst.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

One of the Raw's of the year for me. Solid through out. Good unpredictable ending too which has made me want to tune into next week to know what happens next. Good job creative.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Did anyone else find it extremely gay and annoying the way John Cena lifted CM Punks arm after the match.

The problem I have with it is, they are suppose to be rivals challenging for the WWE title, and how does WWE build up tension and heat for their feud? They have Cena and CM Punk celebrating together as if there is no problem between them at all.

Can you imagine if Austin did that to The Rock after a tag team match back in 2000?? No. Because it wouldn't have happened. And thats because they were proper rivals, with proper characters, regardless of whether they were both faces or not.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It's more of a friendly enemies sort of thing like Austin and Rock, with them shaking hands at Mania and all. Punk wasn't really reluctant of Cena's appraisal of him either and Cena looked a bit jealous when Punk got his hands raised.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Winning™ said:


> It's more of a friendly enemies sort of thing like Austin and Rock, with them shaking hands at Mania and all. Punk wasn't really reluctant of Cena's appraisal of him either and Cena looked a bit jealous when Punk got his hands raised.


Thats my point. There is no tension between them, how are they suppose to make an interested feud between two wrestlers who don't really have any problem with each other.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The best part about Miz / Truth being fired for hitting referees is that Triple H was pretty damn good at that himself ten years ago... Bullying Earl Hebner, or hell, snapping Jim Ross's arm can be thrown in here.


----------

